# Hair growth progress



## tokipoke

I shaved down Louis completely on May 12, 2012. His body was done with a #7 (3.2mm or 1/8"). His face was done with a #10 reverse, ears with a #10 with the grain.

I will take pictures of him weekly to track his hair growth. 
Here is what we started with:


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 1*

I've been taking pics every Monday since 5/12/12.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 2*

Week 2 photos


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 3*

Week 3 photos

His hair is 0.5 to 1 inches long on his body!!


----------



## tokipoke

*Bonus pics*

These are in between Week 2 and Week 3


----------



## miller123

Miller got compleatly shave around two or three months ago, and his hair is around three inches long now


----------



## whimsy

wow..that is growing fast!!!


----------



## Missy

He looks really cute now. kinda like a jack russel.


----------



## misstray

His hair is growing faster than Brody's I think. I just tortured him with a ruler to try and get an idea how long his hair is now, and I think it's around 3/4 of an inch. His legs and chest are starting to get that sticky-out look with the hair standing out, but his back is still pretty flat.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Nice information to have and thank you so much for sharing the pictures. 

Now...How long can we hold you off of anymore clipping, so we can see the hair growth pictures? :biggrin1:


----------



## tokipoke

HavaneseSoon said:


> Nice information to have and thank you so much for sharing the pictures.
> 
> Now...How long can we hold you off of anymore clipping, so we can see the hair growth pictures? :biggrin1:


Don't worry, I plan on growing his hair out for a year!


----------



## irnfit

Brothers of different mothers?????


----------



## tokipoke

Such a cute pic!! Looking forward to seeing Louis's face fluffy now that I've seen your pic!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am really looking forward to seeing all the new hair growth pictures! A year long project, what fun!


----------



## Kalico

I just think Louise has the most beautiful expressions.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Louis has the cutest face.


----------



## Lisainidaho

You are going to let it grow for a year? No way, I don't believe it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

She is on a "mission" called hair growth progress and it includes pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 4*

Week 4 hair growth


----------



## miller123

I love that scruffy look, Miller has that but in puppy coat right now


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Did you use a #10 on the entire body? The face is slow growing, I would of guessed the face would of been a little longer. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Thumper

This is fun to watch!

He is quite precious shaved down, much cuter than I'd imagine a shaved havanese  Gucci looks so funny when she's wet, but sometimes...the mats..arghh!

Kara


----------



## Carefulove

I have a few questions: 
1. Does the hair grows different? 
2. Does it grow stronger after a short cut/shave? 
3. Does it take longer to grow on an adult vs. a Puppy? 
4. How long does it take to grow back to full lenght?

Why I am asking...

Bumi has never has a cut (never ever ever), his hair is very fluffy, somewhat coarse (compared with Silky Toby). He is already in his adult coat (he is 3.1 years). 

I love Havs with long coat, but I have been thinking of shaving him down (not too short, but maybe 2 inches or so). The one thing I would hate is for his hair to grow back different, or to never grow back to his original lenght.

Thanks


----------



## tokipoke

HavaneseSoon said:


> Did you use a #10 on the entire body? The face is slow growing, I would of guessed the face would of been a little longer. Thanks for sharing with us.


The body is done with a #7. The head is done with a #10 (shorter blade). The face is shaved against the grain (so even shorter) and the ears with the grain.


----------



## tokipoke

Carefulove said:


> I have a few questions:
> 1. Does the hair grows different?
> 2. Does it grow stronger after a short cut/shave?
> 3. Does it take longer to grow on an adult vs. a Puppy?
> 4. How long does it take to grow back to full lenght?
> 
> Why I am asking...
> 
> Bumi has never has a cut (never ever ever), his hair is very fluffy, somewhat coarse (compared with Silky Toby). He is already in his adult coat (he is 3.1 years).
> 
> I love Havs with long coat, but I have been thinking of shaving him down (not too short, but maybe 2 inches or so). The one thing I would hate is for his hair to grow back different, or to never grow back to his original
> 
> Thanks


1. Does the hair grows different? Louis's hair still feels the same. It is still soft. I do notice that his hair is more wavy now that it is short and starting to grow.
2. Does it grow stronger after a short cut/shave? The quality of the hair (from the root) I believe depends on diet and genes. But just like cutting off split ends on human hair, it helps to maintain the texture of the hair. You do notice a difference in hair texture after shaving down a poodle puppy coat. After shaving it off, the hair appears to grow back coarser and curlier, but really with the shaving you just notice the true texture of adult coat coming in. Otherwise, the puppy coat would mix with the adult coat causing mats.
3. Does it take longer to grow on an adult vs. a Puppy? I think the rate of hair growth depends on the individual dog
4. How long does it take to grow back to full lenght? Hair grows about half an inch per month, so I think Louis will be back to what he started with in about a year. His hair was about 6 inches before I shaved him down.

I also wanted to shave him down because a lot of his hair (mouth, feet, tail) were stained yellow. I do like shaving off stained hair to make sure what I'm growing and maintainig is healthy hair.


----------



## Carefulove

Thanks for the explanations. 
I am seriously considering giving Bumi a cut, but I love his long coat so much. His hair almost touches the ground, it will take a Looooong time to grow it back...


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 5*

I didn't have my digital camera so used my phone instead so the photos aren't as sharp (was traveling at my in-laws). Excuse my terrible stacks!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 6*

I gave him a bath couple of days ago. Instead of using the Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 shampoo, I used the White on White shampoo followed by the Spectrum 10 conditioner. All I gotta say is WOW! His hair is so plush and soft. I cannot stop petting him. He feels like satin! Before he looked scruffy, he is starting to look fluffy now!

You can also notice the little sprouts of hair starting to appear in the inner corners of his eyes!


----------



## misstray

He's getting fluffy!!

So is Brody and I can't believe how incredibly soft his hair is now. I'm trying to decide if Louis' hair is growing back faster than Brody's...


----------



## HavaneseSoon

He is getting that cute scruffy face! His eyes are beautiful.


----------



## atsilvers27

He pulls off that look really well, and nice shave down job, I might add, his coat is growing in very evenly. Zury, I have to laugh at your, I want to shave Bumi, but I want to leave 2" of hair! Which one is it? A shave is almost to the skin. 2" is approximately the longest clip I could leave on a dog without just scissoring. You might have a little bit of "I-have-no-idea-what-to-do-with-my-dog itis". Maybe do it in steps? First some scissoring all around? Then if you feel ok go down with a long clipper cut...then if you want go in all the way to the shave? He could look very cute like Louie and you get a break from all the brushing


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 7*

Louis doesn't like stacking lol. Oh well, just trying to get a nice side body shot.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 8*

This time I tried the White on White shampoo followed with the Day to Day moisturizing conditioner (both Chris Christensen). He wasn't as soft as when I used the Spectrum 10 cond with the White on White shampoo. The Day to Day cond had AWESOME results for my poodle's hair, but I guess it works better with that type of hair than the drop coat.

Louis is getting fluuuuuffffy! It is tricky snapping on his collar with all the hair around his neck! The hairs in the inside corner of his eyes are getting more sprouty, and the hair on top of his head is getting longer to where you can see his wavy texture coming through! Looks like someone "styled" the top of his head with gel!


----------



## misstray

I just love this fluffy stage. It's amazing to me how much that bit of fluff really softens the features. I'm trying to figure how he compares to Brody with hair regrowth. Brody isn't getting the hair spraying from his nose in front of his eyes quite yet. I think it's fairly similar regrowth with Louis growing hair slightly faster than Brody.


----------



## tokipoke

misstray said:


> I just love this fluffy stage. It's amazing to me how much that bit of fluff really softens the features. I'm trying to figure how he compares to Brody with hair regrowth. Brody isn't getting the hair spraying from his nose in front of his eyes quite yet. I think it's fairly similar regrowth with Louis growing hair slightly faster than Brody.


I can't believe how much of a difference just 2 weeks of hair growth makes. I couldn't believe the hair on top of his head and how much of it there was! He looks like Ricky Martin when he had short hair. I looked at Louis's photo where he was first shaved and he looked like a weasel lol. He is getting that puppy look now. All the kids want to pet him again (which he doesn't like), so I know we're on the right track!


----------



## misstray

Ha ha I think Brody looked like a Dachshund after he got shaved (with Dalmatian spots!) The plus side is lots of months of easy grooming and he's starting to look really cute and Havanesey again!


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwwww, he is adorable!! I hope this thread gives people who are thinking to shave their havs down during blowing coat some encouragment!! Hair DOES grow back and as these pictures show, it grows VERY fast! I swear sometimes I think Tillie's like a Chia Pet her hair grows so fast!


----------



## krandall

Louis looks like a little lamb now! He's adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Super cute! Thanks so much keeping this thread going. 7 weeks is a wonderful grooming break!


----------



## RickR

Louis you are one cute puppy.


----------



## miller123

He is so cute, I LOVE the fluffy length, thats what I keep miller at


----------



## Suzi

I am so close to taking Zoey in. Does it hurt them if I don't have all the mats combed out first?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Not if they SHAVE him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

What is the hair length? 1 1/2 - 2 inches?


----------



## tokipoke

Suzi said:


> I am so close to taking Zoey in. Does it hurt them if I don't have all the mats combed out first?


Depends on what haircut you want. If it's any cut that involves a snap-on-comb, then the hair MUST be mat free. The comb will snag on the tiniest tangle. So if Zoey is matted but you want a longer cut, either brush her out before she is groomed (to avoid dematting fees if your groomer applies them) or opt for a shorter cut. Even a #4 blade (3/8") cannot get through mats. You will end up trying to drag the clippers through the mat if the blade cannot cut through it. This will pull on the mat which may hurt the dog.

If you wanted a shaved cut without dematting, you will need to go at least a #5 blade (1/4"). The first picture of Louis shaved down completely is done with a #7, which is the next blade after the #5 to give you a visual of how short those blades are (the bigger the blade #, the shorter the haircut!). A #7 is the shortest a groomer will go and that blade will get through tough mats. The toughest mats (like a pelt) will be shaved with a #10 (which is also the same blade for the sanitary area).


----------



## atsilvers27

Yes, I have done a number of dogs with a #10 and that is because they are horribly matted! The hair comes off litterally like peeling an orange. It is an excruciatingly slow process. The skin underneath hasn't had fresh air on it for many months! Amazingly when the dogs are in this kind of condition they are usually ok with the whole process, almost as if they know I am trying to help them. Sadly, I've seen a handful of dogs that we have had to turn away because the #10 would not go through. This requires anesthetising the dog and doing a surgical shave on the dog. This costs hundreds of dollars to do and we don't know if the owners will get it done after we tell then we can't do it. Attempting to shave a dog with a #30 or #40 can easily injure them as it is so close to the skin if the dog moves the wrong way all of a sudden the skin can get cut, and we would held responsible for that.


----------



## mrsmooki

tokipoke said:


> Depends on what haircut you want. If it's any cut that involves a snap-on-comb, then the hair MUST be mat free. The comb will snag on the tiniest tangle. So if Zoey is matted but you want a longer cut, either brush her out before she is groomed (to avoid dematting fees if your groomer applies them) or opt for a shorter cut. Even a #4 blade (3/8") cannot get through mats. You will end up trying to drag the clippers through the mat if the blade cannot cut through it. This will pull on the mat which may hurt the dog.
> 
> If you wanted a shaved cut without dematting, you will need to go at least a #5 blade (1/4"). The first picture of Louis shaved down completely is done with a #7, which is the next blade after the #5 to give you a visual of how short those blades are (the bigger the blade #, the shorter the haircut!). A #7 is the shortest a groomer will go and that blade will get through tough mats. The toughest mats (like a pelt) will be shaved with a #10 (which is also the same blade for the sanitary area).


Hi I have been following this post as I have a Hav that was clipped off but not as short and have since grown his coat and have been showing again it took a little over a year to get his coat long enough so he could go back in the ring would you like to see some photos of him.


----------



## tokipoke

mrsmooki said:


> Hi I have been following this post as I have a Hav that was clipped off but not as short and have since grown his coat and have been showing again it took a little over a year to get his coat long enough so he could go back in the ring would you like to see some photos of him.


Yes! Please post some photos!


----------



## mrsmooki

tokipoke said:


> Yes! Please post some photos!


Here is first one


----------



## mrsmooki

mrsmooki said:


> Here is first one


and how looks now


----------



## mrsmooki

mrsmooki said:


> and how looks now


and one of him on the move shows how the lovely light and silky coat flows in the breeze this is one of my favorite shots of him


----------



## krandall

What a LOVELY dog!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Pretty! Pretty! How long is the hair?


----------



## tokipoke

That hair looks beautiful! What a great looking dog


----------



## mrsmooki

thanks my husband is the groomer in this family I only Brush the Dogs. we have a Smash Repair Besiness he said it relaxes him after working on cars all Day..lol..


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 9*

Louis is getting a "butterfly" in between his eyes! I am amazed how different he looks each week!


----------



## miller123

Are those chew bone things by louis's feet, if so what are they called, i have been looking for a new kind of chew for Miller.


----------



## tokipoke

miller123 said:


> Are those chew bone things by louis's feet, if so what are they called, i have been looking for a new kind of chew for Miller.


They have SO many bones lying around. They are very dangerous tripping hazards! But the dogs love them.

I like buying beef knee bones (they are about the size of a plum or small peach) because it has just the right amount of "meat" to chew off, and they spend the rest of the time grinding the bone down. It's big enough to keep them busy, but small enough not to ruin the appetite. I get them from a local pet store who sells them out of a bin like a buffet (he has all kinds of other stuff in bins), so I don't even know what brand it is. He sells one knee bone for $1.50 - so worth the price! It keeps Louis busy for hours. Keep in mind that chewing a bone round in shape means that their mouths are open wider to grind the bone with their back teeth = lots of spit = drooling beards. Even with the little amount of hair Louis has, his face is all wet after chewing on those bones. AND it makes him super thirsty. I let him drink tons of water, crate him for a rest, then take him out to potty (still working on pottytraining).

I have given Louis a dried, sliced knuckle bone. I will never give those to him again because it's too much bone (size-wise) for a small dog. I guess if you want to give this to a small dog, you'd have to let them chew it only for 30 minutes or so. Louis scraped all the marrow from the bone (the size of an outstretched hand), and he literally pooped 10 times in one day. It was all white, powdery poop.


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwwww, he is looking ADORABLE!!!!! you're growing him out for a year, right!???


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Cute! Cute! Puppy face!


----------



## misstray

I love the picture on the orange toy. So cute.

I think Louis is winning the hair regrowth race. Brody got shaved a day or two before Louis and he still doesn't have the butterfly thing going on yet. Soon, though, I think.


----------



## Kathie

Tokipoke, thanks for doing this. It is really interesting to see how fast they grow! Abby's hair is very slow growing. It would probably take two years for her!!! She is five and has never been cut but still her hair isn't even near the floor! The hair on her head and face seem to always stay the same length but never any longer. No long mustache or beard on her!


----------



## krandall

Kathie said:


> Tokipoke, thanks for doing this. It is really interesting to see how fast they grow! Abby's hair is very slow growing. It would probably take two years for her!!! She is five and has never been cut but still her hair isn't even near the floor! The hair on her head and face seem to always stay the same length but never any longer. No long mustache or beard on her!


My understanding is that their hair isn't SUPPOSED to reach the floor like a Maltese or Lhasa. The standard says something about not obscuring the lines of the body or some such.


----------



## CarolWCamelo

As is my habit lately, I'm late to the party! Tokipoke - I just read the entire thread, enjoying the heck out of it. It's really great of you to be posting weekly pictures of Louis's hair re-growth. I tell ya, Louis is an extremely handsome dog, in my personal opinion, shaved, and re-growing his hair, too.

I've had Camellia cut back pretty far - to about 1/2-inch, last summer, but this year, going for just a bit more coat - I think it helps protect from the high UV radiation, as our walks are slow; I allow Camellia to investigate everything (within reason). And often we're out 1.5 hours; sometimes, even two, on the local road - where sometimes there isn't much shade.

Tokipoke - if I didn't have Kate for a groomer, you would be my groomer of choice. Of course, I'd have to fly us to your place on the FastBroom - it's pictured on the page in my signature. (Taken before Camellia became my dog.)

Kate is soooooo good with Camellia, who shares Louis's shyness difficulties. She's improved a lot with humans, but only infinitesimally with other dogs.

Camellia stands up to three-hour grooming sessions with Kate; I'm so pleased with both of them.

I'm following your thread avidly now. What a great service you're providing!

Personally, I have a Thing about hair between eyes - I trim it down; don't like it blocking vision, nor growing toward the eye. I'm sure Louis is fine with it, because if he wasn't, you'd be trimming it!

Since Kate became our groomer, I haven't had to trim Camellia. EXCEPT.

Kate remarked to me Tuesday - "What DID you do to Camellia's feet?" (Front feet.)

Well, I'd used human haircutting scissors to trim along the pads underneath, and to trim top and sides of Camellia's front paws. I did it the same way I used to do it with my Australian Terriers - fairly close, and shaped to the paw-shape.

Turns out Kate doesn't DO it that way - she leaves more hair than that! and she leaves the front nails longer than I would do. I've noticed that before, but never mentioned it.

This time, though, I told Kate I'd trimmed Camellia's (front) nails twice in eight weeks since the last grooming. Always used to trim my Terrier's nails - even taught them to be able to accept that. Just using plier-trimmers, with a bit of filing afterwards (don't have a Dremel).

Camellia's been my dog short of two years now, and she makes every effort to escape ANYTHING I plan or want to do to her - understandable, as she gets a weekly bath for her allergies, and twice-weekly sprays (DOUXO calming shampoo and spray, to replace her missing skin barrier of phytosphingosines). So the first time I trimmed nails, I did that when Camellia was in the Tub; second time, I was able to do it while she was lying, relaxed, on the sofa, in her favorite place.

Oops - ramble; ramble! Anyway, I'm looking forward to more Louis-hair-growing updates! And to any posts from others that, related, appear in this thread!

Sun, 22 Jul 2012 08:02:20 (PDT)


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 10*

Just using my phone for photos now (I let someone borrow my camera). Not that great quality but it'll do. I'm also taking pics by myself, so that's why Louis is standing there looking scared, wondering what the heck I'm trying to do! He poses nicely for candid photos (as you can see in the rest of the pics).

Thanks to HavaneseSoon for giving me the idea to do this! And to think I doubted there would be any difference in pictures week-to-week hahaha.

I hope this thread can provide insight on how fast (or slow) Havanese hair grows. We all tell people after bad or short haircuts on their dog that "hair grows back!" but with this thread, at least you can get an idea of what to expect by 2 months. And then I can tell someone "By 6 months, your dog should look like this!"

CarolWCamelo, thank you for the compliments! Sounds like you and Camellia share a special bond  I'm leaving the hair in between Louis's eyes the way it is and letting it grow out. That part is the part I'm most curious about. I've had clients comment how they want that area super short, or they want to grow it out, but sometimes don't make it through the growing-out awkward phase cause then they complain the hair sticks in the dog's eyes and causes more tearing! I haven't noticed any more tearing than usual on Louis. Can't wait till the hair grows out and is heavy enough to lay flat. Then maybe I'll have a definite answer to give to the clients who want to grow that out, "Just wait till x amount of weeks!"

I've only been trimming the hairs that come over his feet (so he doesn't have mop feet) and I trimmed his tail a few days ago.


----------



## CarolWCamelo

Interesting! Looks to me as though the hair between Louis's eyes WILL grow out and develop enough weight to hang down and lie flat. Tokipoke; you are sooooooooooooo smart! (And you have more courage than I have!)

Louis continues looking really handsome! That was a good pose when you weren't holding him (Good boy, Louis!)

Yes, Camellia and I have quite a special bond - even though she tries to escape her baths and sprays, she accepts them very well; is cooperative (good girl, Camellia!). I'm SURE it helps that Kate taught Camellia "how to be groomed."

There's just NOTHING like having a really sensitive groomer who will adapt to the dog and still do a great job. One who understands shy dogs. You certainly do that, Tokipoke!

Love the picture with LeRoy and Louis!

Keep up the great work!

Mon, 23 Jul 2012 15:53:27 (PDT)


----------



## marksdorcel

Some dog are looking too beautiful because of their hair. That's why people are more conscious about hair growing of their dog. You have also taking care of hair of your dog, so you can improve it and make look of your dog beautiful.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

So pretty! Now, I am curious how long it will take for the hair to lay down on it's own about the eyes. Thank you so much for the weekly pictures! I would think the 10 week old pictures are some of the cuts most pups get when groomed. What do you think?


----------



## miller123

I am taking Miller to get shaved down in the next few days, do you mind if i take in the week one pictures to show the groomer if i decide to go that short?


----------



## tokipoke

miller123 said:


> I am taking Miller to get shaved down in the next few days, do you mind if i take in the week one pictures to show the groomer if i decide to go that short?


Feel free to show any pics to your groomer!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 11*

So far all of Louis's photos are of him freshly bathed.

He hasn't had a bath in these photos. You can see that the hair around his mouth is long enough for staining. His feet are also dirty looking from holding bones and bully sticks in between his paws. I included a picture of his butt!


----------



## TilliesMom

really like this lenght on Louis!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Week 10 would be very manageable for Miller.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

His mustache is rounding and coming down too. Very nice! Have you noticed any hair texture difference with the hair growing out? Sorry, one more thing.....He is soooooooooo cute!


----------



## tokipoke

HavaneseSoon said:


> His mustache is rounding and coming down too. Very nice! Have you noticed any hair texture difference with the hair growing out? Sorry, one more thing.....He is soooooooooo cute!


Thank you! I think he's so cute too! 

His hair texture is SO wavy! It's even wavier than when he had long hair! Or maybe I just never noticed because I blow dried it straight. Because his hair is wavy, it gets poofy so unlike shih tzu hair that lays flat, his hair sticks out. A lady told me he looks "really big" for a Hav, I kept insisting it was his hair but she just shook her head. He's only 13lbs!

Now that I see these pics, his mustache IS getting more round! These are the little things I would have never noticed if I did not capture weekly pics.


----------



## whimsy

He is so dang cute!! He really does have wavy hair!!!! I like it.


----------



## krandall

Louis is absolutely adorable. The circles around his eyes are just precious. He looks like a TOY dog!!!



tokipoke said:


> I'm leaving the hair in between Louis's eyes the way it is and letting it grow out. That part is the part I'm most curious about. I've had clients comment how they want that area super short, or they want to grow it out, but sometimes don't make it through the growing-out awkward phase cause then they complain the hair sticks in the dog's eyes and causes more tearing! I haven't noticed any more tearing than usual on Louis. Can't wait till the hair grows out and is heavy enough to lay flat. Then maybe I'll have a definite answer to give to the clients who want to grow that out, "Just wait till x amount of weeks!"


I'm one of those people who got talked into trimming the hair in the corners of Kodi's eyes when he was a puppy, even though the rest of his hair was allowed to grow. Then, once it was started, it was hard to bite the bullet and let it grow out. Over time, a little mis-snip here and another there meant that parts that should have been muzzle hair got cut too.:frusty: Not a lot, but some.

So last winter I decided that the only way to grow the muzzle hair back out was to leave EVERYTHING alone. It seems like it has taken FOR EVER!!! It's still not REALLY grown out, but it's starting to get enough weight that it will stay dwon... at least until he rubs his face on the carpet!ound:

I THINK what I saw was, not that the hair caused more tearing as it was growing out, but that because it was longer, the tearing accumulated more. What could be flicked away with a fingernail on short hair required combing out with a face comb and a bit of water once the hair was longer. Now that it is FINALLY long enough to (more or less) lay down, it seems to accumulate less.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 12*

More no-bath pics! The hair around his head and eyes are getting longer. He looks like he has bangs. I included a picture of his stomach area. The picture is in between Week 11 and Week 12. The coat is getting long to where it is wet with urine when he pees. It also started staining. Even after bathing and blow drying that spot, it smelled like pee. Pee-yoo! I trimmed that area with thinning shears so it doesn't interfere with the urine stream. The picture is BEFORE I trimmed the hair - it is to show the triangle shaped urine spot


----------



## HavaneseSoon

So fluffy! I see those eyebrows coming out. Thank you you much for the updates.


----------



## Pixiesmom

He's coming along nicely!


----------



## krandall

That boy needs better aim! :biggrin1:


----------



## miller123

HavaneseSoon said:


> Week 10 would be very manageable for Miller.


Well I just got him shaved down everywhere but his head and tail, so i am going to have to let it grow out for a few weeks, i am thinking about keeping him at week ten because it is short enough that i dint have to groom every day but long enough that he has that fluffy look. I may decide to grow him into show coat, even though i wont show him, when he finished blowing coat.


----------



## jessegirl

I love Lewis!!!


----------



## TilliesMom

LOVE the way he is fluffing out!!!!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 13*

I bathed him a couple of days before these pics were taken. I haven't trimmed around his feet in a while, and they were starting to look like mops. I thought I could use my short cut on trimming the feet I did previously with him: brush all the hair down on his feet, take my hands around the foot, and any hair overflowing underneath the foot around my hands I shave with a clipper. I did one foot like that and I think I was pressing down too much hair, cause after I clipped the hair around his feet and put his foot on the table, it was really short around his toes and he had longer sprouty hair around his ankles. He looked like he was flooding his pants. Oops! Glad I did this on MY dog and not a client's dog. I scissored the rest of his feet.

Louis does have good aim with peeing when he hikes his leg up. It's just when he squats to pee the hair in front of his penis gets in the way. Ever since I trimmed that part, we've had no problems with that spot. He did get pee all over his tail once after he squatted and peed and then trailed his tail in the pee. My standard poodle is the dopey one who manages to pee all over his front leg every time he pees!


----------



## TilliesMom

Looking GOOD Loius!!!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 14*

I won't be able to take his weekly pic on Monday, so here are his pictures early!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Cute! Cute! It is hard to believe that he is the same Hav as day one.


----------



## leg71

Hi -
This thread is so helpful! Thank you for posting all of these pictures. Question - is it better to let the hair around the eyes grow out to help stop the tearing or does it not matter and the tearing is more linked to allergies and will occur anyway? Maybe I have to look into changing the food? I just know that if I had fur poking me in the eyes all day, my eyes would run non-stop. I am picking up my first puppy next weekend and when I went to visit her last week she was tearing a lot but it was clear. The hair around her eyes was still short and seemed annoying to her. I plan to keep her in a puppy cut but will let the hair grown on her face if that helps her. 
Any information is greatly appreciated. You guys are great!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am dying for an update!


----------



## tokipoke

leg71 said:


> Hi -
> This thread is so helpful! Thank you for posting all of these pictures. Question - is it better to let the hair around the eyes grow out to help stop the tearing or does it not matter and the tearing is more linked to allergies and will occur anyway? Maybe I have to look into changing the food? I just know that if I had fur poking me in the eyes all day, my eyes would run non-stop. I am picking up my first puppy next weekend and when I went to visit her last week she was tearing a lot but it was clear. The hair around her eyes was still short and seemed annoying to her. I plan to keep her in a puppy cut but will let the hair grown on her face if that helps her.
> Any information is greatly appreciated. You guys are great!!


When the hairs in between the eyes were first growing out, Louis did seem to tear more than before, but he never had tears streaming down his face. The eye boogers were easy to pick off with my fingernails, but usually I'd wait till the bath, soak and lather his face, and comb the corners of the eyes with a flea comb. A flea comb is the cheapest face comb IMO. You can use it on the face while the face is dry or wet. I've groomed dogs with the thickest caked on eye boogers on the face, and thick caked on poop on the butt. I soak both areas with warm water and shampoo and comb out with a flea comb. Of course if you use the flea comb on the butt first, wash the comb before using around the eyes!

The hair around Louis's eyes, although still short, is long enough to where it is not poking into his eyes. The hair fans out and looks like a butterfly shape in between the nose. The amount of tearing and size of eye boogers on him have been normal. Once the hair gets long enough, it will lay flat from the weight of the hair. I am growing it out to figure out what that magic weekly number is when the hair lays flat! I would let the hair grow out on your pup. It is that in between stage where the hair is still too short and not long enough to avoid the eyes, and I find most people give up and trim it short again, only to experience the same tearing/hair-in-the-eyes issue. Of course some dogs will naturally tear more than others, and maybe growing it out isn't the best option. I feel it's best to stick with either length around the eyes: very short, or keep it long where it lays down on the nose.

It is like growing out bangs on people hair. There's a specific length where the bangs look great and isn't poking into your eyes. But if you choose to grow them out, you run into that awkward stage where the hair gets into your eyes yet it's not long enough to tuck behind your ears. But once it gets a little longer, you can tuck the bangs behind the ears and not have to use clips just to see lol.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 15*

It's past midnight! Technically Monday. I couldn't wait so I am posting some pictures now. Thanks for everyone's comments so far!

Here are pics after a bath. Louis is getting very fluffy, and using the Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner makes him INCREDIBLY soft.
His chest hair is getting long enough to start matting! *gasp* But - they are just pin mats from friction and are very easy to brush out. I also found a mat where his front leg joins his body, near the armpit. But still, the mat was easy to brush out. We are not dealing with coat change mats thank goodness (and for those who have experienced coat change, you know what kind of mats I'm talking about!)

The last pic I snapped when I was trying to load pics onto my computer. Louis likes to sit behind my computer and stare. I can foresee an infinite Havanese picture starting...


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 15 - more pics*

Some additional photos for this week.

The hair on his rump is getting long, and I'm not sure if this is the Havanese standard, but his little butt is pointy. There is angulation on his rump! The hair right there has gotten long and it is the prime spot his poop hits when he squats. You can see the poop stains in the first pic. I trimmed that area after the bath with thinning shears. I did not trim too much, but enough to where (I hope) the poop won't hit when he uses the bathroom. I wouldn't trim that spot if he was a show dog, or if he was a client's dog and the client did not want it.

I included a picture of Louis right after his bath, he still looks cute as a wet dog!


----------



## clare

These pictures are so interesting.I love seeing each new instalment of Louis's coat progression!


----------



## whimsy

He is just too adorable...... Wet , dry, short or long!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## krandall

whimsy said:


> He is just too adorable...... Wet , dry, short or long!! Thanks for the update!


I agree!!!


----------



## TilliesMom

such a cutie!!!!


----------



## misstray

I really love this fluffy stage. So cute.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I can see the difference in the hair on head (rounding and hair starting to lay) eyebrow hairs going down. What is the length of hair on the ears? Ear hair takes so long to grow!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

:ranger: I love this thread! Maybe, I just love seeing progression pictures. Thank you so much for doing this thread. I do not want the thread to get lost, so up it goes to the top!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 16*

The hair between his eyes are still springy... hasn't laid down yet. He looks cute in photos but can't see his eyes! So I took a pic where I pushed the hair down in between his eyes (fourth pic). The last pic shows the length of the hair on his ears. The tip of my thumb is the tip of the ear leather.


----------



## miller123

Handsome looking boy you got there!


----------



## TilliesMom

oh my gosh, he is SO cuddly CUTE and fuzzy!!!


----------



## tokipoke

*Hair between eyes*

To show an example of hair between the eyes not being a problem:

This is not a Havanese, but my standard poodle in a Bedlington Terrier trim. The trim has hair between the stop, and you are not supposed to be able to see the eyes from the front, only from the sides. When I was first growing out the hair in between the eyes, it did poke my poodle's eyes more and he teared slightly more than usual, but went away when the hair was long enough to spring away from the eyes. Of course poodle hair is different from drop coats. In drop coats, once the hair is long enough, it will lay flat in between the eyes. On my poodle, the hair around the stop is about 3-4 inches long and it does not poke his eyes. It is poofy and springy. He does not have excessive tearing at all. The only problem he has is he can't see very well, so I will sometimes tie that part away from his eyes.


----------



## whimsy

looks adorable!!


----------



## krandall

All I can say is it is taking a LONG time for the hair between Kodi's eyes to lay down. When he was a puppy, I made the mistake of asking the groomer to trim it, because (like so many of us!) I wanted to see his eyes. Over time, a tiny "oops" here and a tiny "oops" there lead to more hair being cut than I wanted. So last summer, I decided to let it grow out. 

The last time it was cut was last August, and it is 2-3" long now, and STILL won't lie down. I can get it to stay down for a short while if I put some mousse in it, but in a few hours, it's right up in fromt of his eyes again. I have no idea how long it will be until it completely lies down, but it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Kathie

Mine have always been in full coat but I have seriously been considering trimming the face enough that I can see their eyes. It is frustrating not being able to see those beautiful eyes even though they don't seem to mind not being able to see! I'm also tired of seeing those messy little faces that I "thought" would eventually get better - Abby is 5 and McGee is 1 1/2 yrs. and it just seems to look messier all the time!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great photos! He is getting that little curl on the end of his ears. Ear hair takes so long to grow! Loving the length of hair on the legs. I do love the last picture where you can see the eyes. Great puppy cut at week 16, I would have to see those eyes those.

As for the poodle picture....I was not sure what to look for! Then, I saw the nose! I bet it is fun grooming and perfecting the cut on this baby. 

Thank you so very much for sharing your time and pictures as your baby is growing out. So 16 weeks...about 4 months? I really like the 16 week growth. 

I am still holding out though. I almost got a years worth of hair growth on the boys but I am still cutting between eyes, belly, paw rounding, and Dexter's mustache. I have never cut Jack's ear length (love those long ears). Thanks again, looking forward to the 17th week.


----------



## krandall

Kathie said:


> Mine have always been in full coat but I have seriously been considering trimming the face enough that I can see their eyes. It is frustrating not being able to see those beautiful eyes even though they don't seem to mind not being able to see! I'm also tired of seeing those messy little faces that I "thought" would eventually get better - Abby is 5 and McGee is 1 1/2 yrs. and it just seems to look messier all the time!


THAT's discouraging to hear, if it is still the same at 5!!!


----------



## Tuss

Oh,the springy eye hair is driving me crazy. I had a "groomer incident" when Gemma was 5 months old where they shaved the bridge of her nose. It's grown in so that it's now just over an inch, but won't lie flat anymore, can't quite reach a topknot and can no longer be slicked away from her eyes with chapstick. She's probably still a couple months away from having it manageable and I am so resisting the urge to give up and just have them trim it but keep stopping myself. I'm also worried some groomer will take it upon herself to cut it so I am being militant of warning them "no cutting" all the time.


----------



## krandall

Tuss said:


> Oh,the springy eye hair is driving me crazy. I had a "groomer incident" when Gemma was 5 months old where they shaved the bridge of her nose. It's grown in so that it's now just over an inch, but won't lie flat anymore, can't quite reach a topknot and can no longer be slicked away from her eyes with chapstick. She's probably still a couple months away from having it manageable and I am so resisting the urge to give up and just have them trim it but keep stopping myself. I'm also worried some groomer will take it upon herself to cut it so I am being militant of warning them "no cutting" all the time.


I never leave Kodi alone with a groomer, so that's not an issue. But I DID originally ask her to trim the corners of his eyes, and I think that at some point, just with wiggly puppy business, there were tiny "oops" moments that accumulated.


----------



## Luciledodd

Karen I cut Rosie's bangs that completely covered her eyes and the top of her nose about 2 months ago. The bangs are already nearly over her eyes, but I keep the top of her nose clipped and between the eyes. Will probably trim the bangs again next bath. I don't think Rosie's bangs or the hair on her nose would have ever gotten longer and I really like getting rid of the long mustache. She looks more like a girl now.


----------



## krandall

I think Miss Rosie ALWAYS looks like a sweet little girl!!!


----------



## Luciledodd

Karen, Rosie said thank you. I got a lecture from DH last night about cutting her hair. He came home while I was trying to get out mats. He wanted to know why I didn't get her trimmed again and I gave the answer of I wouldn't like her color. He reminded me that my mother always was critical of her children if they didn't look perfect. He is right I love the little girl so much, but I do want her to look her best.
(especially since her mother has gained 30 lbs and aged 10 yers).


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 17*

The hair is getting long enough to where Louis looks ratty after two days of a bath. His feet also look yucky when he steps in dewy grass. I still think he looks cute no matter what though! I love how he always looks like he just woke up.

I included a blurry picture of him licking his nose with his tongue. He was looking really cute, but my phone is so slow it snapped the picture right when he moved - and this was the result!

I love the fourth photo because he's posing for the camera with a little smirk on his face.

The last photo shows how patient he is. I was practicing putting bows into his hair. Putting bows in dog's hair is not my strongest skill. I think Louis made it too easy though, he lays down very still; most dogs flail around. I used the hemostat method of putting bows in. You wrap the rubber band around the hemostat at least three time, gather only a tiny amount of hair, clamp the ends of the hair with the hemostat and roll the rubber band onto the hair, making sure you pull the hair through. If done correctly, it should take mere seconds to put bows in. I think I got a little carried away, as you can see in the picture!

OH - and the hair between his eyes, although are not long enough to lay flat - they are long enough to tie up into a tiny little topknot! (You can see it in the pics with the bows)


----------



## HavaneseSoon

He is definitely shaggier in these pictures, almost like a haircut you are trying to live through until the next stage. The curls are showing. You can still see those pretty eyes.


----------



## krandall

He's so cute, no matter what stage. The bow pix are a riot. How long did he leave THOSE in!?!?!:biggrin1:


----------



## tokipoke

krandall said:


> He's so cute, no matter what stage. The bow pix are a riot. How long did he leave THOSE in!?!?!:biggrin1:


I took the bows out right after taking pictures, so they weren't in his hair that long. He always does a mini RLH after getting off the grooming table. He was a good guinea pig!


----------



## whimsy

he looks just wonderful!! Love those bows LOL


----------



## clare

Louis is one pretty dog!He has looked very loveable and cute at every stage of his hair growth.


----------



## Luciledodd

Love those bows also.


----------



## misstray

I actually really love this stage. So cute.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 18*

Pictures right after the bath! Louis is nice and fluffy. The only thing I've been trimming (besides the sanitary trim) are his feet and the base of his tail. I found two small mats on his rump. He looks fat because his hair is getting long. I groomed a yorkie today, and that dog made Louis look huge in comparison! Louis looked like a huge bodybuilder when he walked up to the yorkie to say hi.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Wow! Such a big difference compared to the first picture!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 19*

I'm not sure what happened between just one week - but I gave Louis a bath today and noticed I cannot get away with not brushing him now lol. Before, I could bathe, blowdry, and call it a day. But his hair has gotten to the length where the hair looks windswept and tangled. I brushed and combed him after the blowdry and his hair looked a lot better.

I trimmed the base of the tail a lot shorter than I would go on a client dog. It looks a little goofy but I was tired of his tail touching his poop when he squatted. I have not trimmed anything near his face, and I think the hair in between his eyes are almost getting there to where it will lay flat. I noticed that the hair on the ends of his nose are very sprouty. I tried to get it to lay down with spit when I was trying to take the photo lol. You can see that I have just enough hair around the bangs to tie up into a small topknot! And in the last picture, you can see the topknot did not last long. I tied up his hair, took some pictures, let him outside, he ran around, peed, scratched his head, and the last picture was the result. The rubber band lasted about 5 minutes. I tried!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

So cute!


----------



## Kathie

I love these updates! I just trimmed around Abby and McGee's eyes and I love it!


----------



## Suzi

tokipoke said:


> The hair is getting long enough to where Louis looks ratty after two days of a bath. His feet also look yucky when he steps in dewy grass. I still think he looks cute no matter what though! I love how he always looks like he just woke up.
> 
> I included a blurry picture of him licking his nose with his tongue. He was looking really cute, but my phone is so slow it snapped the picture right when he moved - and this was the result!
> 
> I love the fourth photo because he's posing for the camera with a little smirk on his face.
> 
> The last photo shows how patient he is. I was practicing putting bows into his hair. Putting bows in dog's hair is not my strongest skill. I think Louis made it too easy though, he lays down very still; most dogs flail around. I used the hemostat method of putting bows in. You wrap the rubber band around the hemostat at least three time, gather only a tiny amount of hair, clamp the ends of the hair with the hemostat and roll the rubber band onto the hair, making sure you pull the hair through. If done correctly, it should take mere seconds to put bows in. I think I got a little carried away, as you can see in the picture!
> 
> OH - and the hair between his eyes, although are not long enough to lay flat - they are long enough to tie up into a tiny little topknot! (You can see it in the pics with the bows)


 He is the best model for you! I love his stocky body I think the length of his coat looks great right now. If a person wanted that length what number clipper would it be?


----------



## Pixiesmom

I heart Louis-so much personality!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 20*

He's starting to mat on his butt! :fear: This tells me his hair is gettin' long. He looks like he has a "mane" around his neck. I love to pull on his scruff. In one of the pictures, you can see his nose hair sticking straight up. I tied his hair up... but we all know a Hav's favorite hair do - messy! (last pic)

Suzi - Louis's hair is around 3-4 inches I think. It is hard to tell because he has a wave to it. The longest a snap-on-comb goes is 1" (E comb). What I would do is just skim the clipper with the E comb attached on top of the dog. Don't curve it into the sides, just skim off the sides of the body and legs. Then scissor the rest. Make sure the hair is brushed out really well - NO MATS - before using the snap-on-comb.

On a different note - people cannot help but fall in love with the Havanese. I've gotten comments from people - who have dogs themselves - say, "THIS is the dog I SHOULD have gotten." Who can resist? They are the perfect size, playful, goofy, cute, and oh-so soft!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 21*

Someone hide the scissors! I am getting the strong urge to cut the bangs and the hair in between the eyes!! I cheated today and used gel. I miss seeing his eyes. His hair is getting more and more fluffy with each week. I noticed he had more mats to brush out! On his rump, chest, and armpit. I shaved more hair on his stomach, the spot right in front of his penis, so his hair doesn't get wet with pee. I will trim his feet next week!

I know if I trimmed around his eyes, I would really regret it. In the last picture, you can see the gel held up pretty good. The last pic was after Louis ran around the yard, rubbed his head into some toys, killed a few toys, and scratched his head.


----------



## whimsy

aww...he looks so adorable and what a sweet and expressive face! Looks like he is at great length right now!


----------



## krandall

I agree! I love this length on him. I just want to squish him!!!


----------



## TilliesMom

OH MY GOSH, I can't stand the CUTENESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love this lenght!!!! 
Step AWAY from the scissors!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I want to see a natural picture where he is shaggy in the face. No combing, natural every look. Please....


----------



## Momo means Peach

I love his fluffiness. When Momo's fur gets to that length, people say that she's gained weight, which annoys me for some reason.:suspicious:


----------



## Missy

Squeeee!!! Louis is gorgeous! 

ha ha on getting upset when people say the pups have gained weight. I feel that way too when some one comments on the boys when they are in the fluffy stage.


----------



## Tuss

I have a t-shirt for my doodle that says "i'm not fat, i'm just fluffy"


----------



## Momo means Peach

Tuss said:


> I have a t-shirt for my doodle that says "i'm not fat, i'm just fluffy"


ound: I LOVE it!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Louis, just when I think you can't get any cuter, you get even cuter.


----------



## Moe's Gram

He just has the sweetest face! I love it! I enjoy watching how he changes from week to week. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 22*

Thanks for everyone's comments! 

Here are photos of Louis with no bath, no blowdrying, no brushing, no nothing! I did band his hair. He will actually leave it alone this time believe it or not! Sure, not all of the hair is long enough to stay in the bands, but this is better than nothing. I think I liked him before when I _couldn't_ see his eyes. He couldn't bribe me then with those beautiful big, brown eyes.

The last photo is Louis in the new bath tub I'm installing in my salon. It's a utility sink that I will use for small dogs. There will also be a large, regular groomer's bath tub in the salon too. This way, there's two tubs so two people can bathe at the same time.

Woops, I was supposed to trim his feet this week, I will try doing it next week. He will look like a mop for sure!


----------



## TilliesMom

lookin' good louis!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Thanks Tokipoke! He is shaggy for sure, like an in between haircut, just got to get through it.


----------



## Pixiesmom

It's growing fast!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 23*

I did not forget! Just didn't have time to post these yesterday. I took the pics Monday night, here they are. I have been banding his hair, but he still looks messy and you can't see his eyes.

I added one more pic! Couldn't resist, look at him posin'


----------



## whimsy

Cute Cute Cute!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Shaggy for sure! It is hard to believe that is the same dog! Well....almost 1/2 year's growth! Does their hair stop growing at some point? Just curious...


----------



## nlb

Loving the new avatar pic...he's really getting fluffy now!


----------



## TilliesMom

ADORABLE!!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 24*

Louis is looking slightly like a mess... we have been busy traveling this weekend. He had fun RLH in the hotel room. I have started to band his hair in double bands. He's managing to keep them in!

I got another comment last week about his size. My friend said "This is the perfect size dog. If I had a dog, I would want him to be like this" while pointing to Louis. She continued, "NOT like this size.... this horse..." while she tried to shove my poodle's head out of her face. My poodle is very big for a standard anyway. As we drove home from our trip and Louis laid in my lap sleeping, my husband said "You really love his size, huh?" I said how I sometimes wish my poodle was Louis's size lol. But then that would mean I'd have a mini poodle. I love poodles, but some of the minis feel very dainty. I love how solid and sturdy Louis feels.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

So Cute! Thank you so much for our hair growing lessons!


----------



## Momo means Peach

I love that double band in his hair! And, your weekly pictures have been so informative. Thanks for doing that!


----------



## Izzy-bella

OMG he is adorable...please, please don't ever shave him down again.
My internet has been down and I have been reading this on and off all day.........
One of the most interesting theads ever....thank you so much for posting all of these pictures and info. 

I am going to get Izzy and Stella groomed next week...wish I lived near you. 
Estelle


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 25*

Louis's hair is so long around his eyes, that he can't go without bands now. I thought about letting his hair down this weekend but his hair completely covered his eyes. He looked like Cousin It!


----------



## TilliesMom

ADORABLE! hey, now he can join in on the "cousin Itt" thread we started awhile back!!


----------



## whimsy

wow...I just went back and looked at the picture of him on the very first post when you shaved him down...doesn't even look like the same dog! he is just so darn sweet.


----------



## Ewokpup

Reading on my iPhone can be a pain so I skipped from first page to page 11...total different dog! 
Love the bands. I am trying those some on Bama and don't have the hang of it yet. Found mini scrunchie type ones are easier than the plain rubber ones. Will have to take pictures.


----------



## Beau's mom

He looks terrific!! And, what a good sport he's been!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 26*

The bangs are getting long and making Louis look like a mess! He's really not that dirty but looks like he's been living on the streets.

I posted a pic of his underside. The hair is getting long and you can see yellow spots where the pee has been hitting the hair. There's a spot close to his chest, on the sides of his penis, and on his inner thighs. He has very good aim, it's just that the hair is getting long! I used thinning shears to take those areas a tad shorter.


----------



## Lisainidaho

Louis has had many different looks but I always think he is so cute! I love this picture yuo posted where he is on his side and looking at you with one eye. I've got a little one that does that to me and it is so sweet. I just had my little 10 month old guys shaved except for heads and tails, so it looks like I will have a good long while of short cuts. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Luciledodd

I love the last two pictures,but only a mom woud embarass her little boy with the last one> lol


----------



## tokipoke

lol no way Louis can be embarrassed. It's all to catalog his journey in hair growth. This is stuff people should know, long hair is pretty, but it gets dirty! Here's a pic I took today after his bath - you can't even tell he has a face. His muzzle hair is looking nice.


----------



## Missy

awww louis is gorgeous! It looks like the hair is beginning to part on his back too. You could cheat and shave or cut close a bit of his undercarriage for the pee issue. we keep the boys in puppy cuts-- but we keep the undercarriage cut to about a 1/4 inch up until the underarms. it helps with rain, snow and sand too.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 27*

His hair is starting to part down his back! I guess that means his hair is getting long enough to be weighed down. I will have to do the undercarriage shave if he keeps peeing on his hair or if it rains a lot. He mats up on his rump and armpits, and some small mats on his chest and his neck (because of his collar, although he only wears it on walks).

I attached some pics of him hanging out with his friend! They were so cute together because of the similar color and markings. His friend is a shih tzu.


----------



## whimsy

Looking good! The pictures of the two of them is adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

A little more than 6 months growth, that is such a long time. That is like having a 6 months break on combing out each day. I am so glad you are keeping up with the hair project. Your project gives us an idea how long it will take to grow out a hair cut.


----------



## Buzzys Mom

I love these pics (especially after my bad grooming disaster). Now I know Buzzy will look like a Hav again in 5-6 months. Your little guy is so cute!


----------



## sandypaws

Beginning to look like a Hav again.


----------



## Ewokpup

adorable!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 28*

Oops! I almost forgot to post pics! I was very busy yesterday. I adopted a cat and trying to get him settled in.

You can see the pic of Louis's loooong eyelashes! I hope they keep growing!

Louis could care less there was a cat around lol, he was more interested in the cat bed.


----------



## Ewokpup

Adorable as always!
I love what little bit I see of the kitty cat hiding in the carrier. Is it a long haired?


----------



## tokipoke

Ewokpup said:


> Adorable as always!
> I love what little bit I see of the kitty cat hiding in the carrier. Is it a long haired?


He is a 2 year old Persian. He likes Louis!


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwww, congrats on the kitty AND Louis is looking MIGHTY fine!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great pictures! Can't wait until next week's pictures!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 29*

I trimmed Louis's feet today and got him cleaned up for Christmas photos! I have noticed that I have to hold the force dryer nozzle a little further away than before, otherwise it will cause whiplash and tangle the hair.


----------



## tokipoke

*Christmas 2012 photo*

Here is the photo we took today:


----------



## Ewokpup

Is that poodle purple?


----------



## tokipoke

Ewokpup said:


> Is that poodle purple?


His legs are dyed purple. He has tassled ears which are leopard print, and the tassel is turquoise. He also has a spiral on his neck, and hearts on his hips and rump.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You are just having way too much fun! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Ewokpup

tokipoke said:


> His legs are dyed purple. He has tassled ears which are leopard print, and the tassel is turquoise. He also has a spiral on his neck, and hearts on his hips and rump.


Not red and green for Christmas?!?!


----------



## Tuss

OMG the spiral freaks me out! Santa looks a little confused; between the bald cats and the bedazzled poodle! Cute photos!


----------



## tokipoke

Ewokpup said:


> Not red and green for Christmas?!?!


I dyed his neck green and drew hollies on my poodle's side but the green never showed up! Such a shame, cause when the color was on, it looked good. I like the purple cause it stands out lol.


----------



## Ewokpup

They had this shimmery glittery spray at petco the other day. Haven't really tried it yet ( they said I could return it if it didn't work out ). I had thought about using it for her santa pic but I know from experience that glitter can get everywhere and stay everywhere.


----------



## sandypaws

Louis looks very handsome in his new Havanese coat, but the poodle, I'm not so sure! Wow, I do have to say, though, that you are very creative and that dog sure must have a lot of patience.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 30*

Almost forgot again!! Luckily Louis is so cute he reminds me all of the time to take his picture!


----------



## krandall

tokipoke said:


> Almost forgot again!! Luckily Louis is so cute he reminds me all of the time to take his picture!


He's really loooking like a Hav again. In the beginning, he reminded me of a really cute, long backed, JRT!:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom

oh my gosh, he keeps get more and more adorable each week!!!
i just adore his coloring!!


----------



## Izzy-bella

I agree he is sooooo cute....thanks so much for sharing! I look forward to his pictures.

did he act differently when his hair was shaved? Never cut our havanese that short but shaved an Akita (years and years ago) and he was just traumatized. 
Thanks again....Estelle and the Bella sisters


----------



## JacksonsMom

What's a good shampoo to use? I don't want to send Jackson to a groomer for the fear that they will cut too much.. And I'm just loving his fluffy coat right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moe's Gram

Thanks for continuing to share the pictures each week. I look forward to seeing them. He is adorable!! (at any length)


----------



## spiffylike

Holy smokes he's so cute


----------



## Suzi

I love his hair growth although he looks good no matter what you do!


----------



## tokipoke

JacksonsMom said:


> What's a good shampoo to use? I don't want to send Jackson to a groomer for the fear that they will cut too much.. And I'm just loving his fluffy coat right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I use Chris Christensen products on Louis. I first use the White on White shampoo, make sure to really scrub the feet and mouth. The I use Spectrum 10 Shampoo, and Spectrum 10 conditioner. They are made for drop coats. Any tearless shampoo will be good for the face. I use SouthBark's Blueberry Facial. I force dry his hair, and use a stand dryer on his head. I spritz Ice on Ice as I brush. The combo of products makes his hair SUPER soft. My husband can't get enough of Louis's hair after a bath. He can't stop petting him!

I've thought about sending my dogs to a groomer even though I'm a groomer, but I am scared to do it because I'm scared they will cut their hair. I imagine Louis coming back with his beard trimmed, topknot trimmed, eyelashes cut off, pointy feet, and baboon butt.... no thanks!

Thanks for everyone's comments! I really want to make it to Year 1! I saw a maltese when we got the Santa photos taken that had looooong hair. I asked the owner how long it took to grow and she said 3 years!! My goal is to get him in full coat... so maybe this thread will go on for another year lol


----------



## TilliesMom

I have been using CC Spectrum 10 also recently and LOOOOVE it! seriously. LOVE it.
I asked for a full size bottle of the conditioner for Christmas! lol I only have the trial size and I'm almost out!
I am doing a 'trial' right now of sorts too! I haven't fully combed Tillie out in 2 days (I still clean up her face). She had a bath a week ago... I'm just curious how long she can go between combings. I have ALWAYS fully combed her out everyday... with this CC combo I am finding that she can easily go longer, the question is HOW much longer? lol
p.s. she is FUULLLLLY past blowing coat, otherwise I would NEVER even consider going more than a day without combing her out!


----------



## tokipoke

TilliesMom said:


> I have been using CC Spectrum 10 also recently and LOOOOVE it! seriously. LOVE it.
> I asked for a full size bottle of the conditioner for Christmas! lol I only have the trial size and I'm almost out!
> I am doing a 'trial' right now of sorts too! I haven't fully combed Tillie out in 2 days (I still clean up her face). She had a bath a week ago... I'm just curious how long she can go between combings. I have ALWAYS fully combed her out everyday... with this CC combo I am finding that she can easily go longer, the question is HOW much longer? lol
> p.s. she is FUULLLLLY past blowing coat, otherwise I would NEVER even consider going more than a day without combing her out!


I must be a bad mom! I brush/comb Louis once a week. He is usually bathed weekly or every 2 weeks.


----------



## whimsy

louis looks fabulous!!!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 31*

Louis hanging out with his cat buddy. First pic is him before a bath, the rest is after his bath.


----------



## misstray

Looking good, Louis!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Eo cute! A Hav again!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

tokipoke said:


> I must be a bad mom! I brush/comb Louis once a week. He is usually bathed weekly or every 2 weeks.


I am finding out that Dexter can easily go a week without combing. Jack is like 3 days. So, you can have long hair without the mat and tangles as the Havs get older.


----------



## Momo means Peach

Quite different than the original shaved picture. Looking good!


----------



## Missy

Louis is awesome!!! LOL, poor poodle, may have preferred you taking your creativity out on Louis though! but IMO, they both look great!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 32*

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! Louis and the gang are at my parent's house for the holidays.


----------



## TilliesMom

GORGEOUS boy!!


----------



## sandypaws

Louis is looking pretty handsome.


----------



## Suzi

Hi Louis I think I love you !


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 33*

Happy New Year's Eve! The gang is at my in-laws for the New Year!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Awwwwwww...Pretty Boy!


----------



## Pixiesmom

What are your plans for his hair-full show coat? That would be awesome!


----------



## tokipoke

Pixiesmom said:


> What are your plans for his hair-full show coat? That would be awesome!


I want to grow his hair into a full show coat. Then I want to try some funky trims, not sure if everyone here will like it - but I think he'll look fabulous in them!


----------



## tokipoke

*Bonus Pic*

He is a beautiful Havanese!


----------



## krandall

tokipoke said:


> He is a beautiful Havanese!


He really... gorgeous!!!


----------



## sandypaws

Can't wait to see the funky trims! He looks good now. Quite a difference from week 1.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 34*

I gave him a bath today. I trimmed around his feet and trimmed them shorter than I usually go (they look a littley pointy oops). We were out of town this past weekend and his feet got soooo yucky.


----------



## sandypaws

He's looking so good! Nice job.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Love it!


----------



## whimsy

he looks so cute!! Love his little face


----------



## Momo means Peach

What a difference from the first pictures! He looks fabulous!


----------



## krandall

He looks SO adorable!!!


----------



## atsilvers27

Love the 2nd pic, especially those big dark eyes!


----------



## dodrop82

His feet look great! This time of year, it's so much better to have them shorter what with all the snow and/or mud!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Would you mind posting the first naked picture along with the last picture? They look like different Havs! You have done such a wonderful job resisting the temptation of cutting him back again! 

Which one of the grooms are the favorites by us?


----------



## krandall

Linda, my problem is that after the the shock of the first few weeks (I thought Louis looked cute then, but not like a Hav... more like a little terrier) every time Tokipoke has posted, I've thought he looked "the cutest"! I don't think I could decide!!!:biggrin1:

Of course, I think part of it is that Louis is just an exceptionally cute Hav, with WONDERFUL markings. I think that helps!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 35*

I discovered a new way to band the hair! I don't know why I didn't think of it before. The hair always falls out when I band with one rubber band and he looks homeless within a few days (you can see how he looks in the third pic). I band his hair in twos like little horns. It's staying in WAY better than just one. He's been rubbing his head into the furniture and scratching and they have held up!

I included a pic where he hogs the big bed and my large poodle has to resort to a tiny cat bed.


----------



## tokipoke

*Can you believe this is the same dog?*

Our progress so far in over 30 weeks!


----------



## Kathie

I love the "with hair" much better. Louis is adorable! Your poodle is hilarious in that cat bed.......lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon

So pretty, 30 weeks.... that all? I can only imagine the kind of grooms you are thinking about...


----------



## whimsy

Oh wow!! the difference is stunning...Yes hard to believe its' the same little dog. I gotta vote for the longer version of cuteness!!


----------



## Sparkle

I love Louie's look now. He's so adorable. And the pic of the 2 in their beds literally made me LOL!! That's too funny. Thanks for starting my day off right.


----------



## sandypaws

Ditto on the long haired Louis. He looks much, much cuter as a Hav than a terrier. Also, the poodle sleeping in the cat bed is hilarious. Love it!


----------



## windym300

I have to agree long hair is supercute!! Poor Poodle! My Hav bosses his 60lb English Shepherd brother too!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I had to check that picture again and look at the poodle, now that is funny! I think they both wanted to check out each other's bed. So cute! Looking forward to Monday's pictures!


----------



## clare

Louis is a stunning example of a Hav!Long hair,short hair he is a winner,he has such beautiful eyes.


----------



## krandall

tokipoke said:


> Our progress so far in over 30 weeks!


The poodle in the cat bed (and Louis on the HUGE bed!) made me LOL!!!

It's hard to believe those are both pictures of the same dog. I love Louis!


----------



## nlb

I'm really enjoying your sweet progress photos! 

I did my first big trim on Cass at the same time, and in that time I've trimmed her three more times. An average of every three months. The last was the other day. The static and matting just got to be too hard to manage. Her hair seems to grow fast though, and everyone here seems to love her in the shorter cut more.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 36*

Louis has been experiencing bad diarrhea lately. He is on chicken and rice and it is settling his stomach. Long hair on the butt and loose stools is NOT a good combo! Thanks for all of your lovely comments, it keeps me going and AWAY from the scissors!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Louis is so handsome and cute! :clap2: Thank you so much for keeping this thread going.


----------



## misstray

Louis is one handsome guy!


----------



## JacksonsMom

Hello everyone i havent been on in a while, & im still a newbie.  
Oh wow louis hair has grown in so nicely! Jackson has gotten his first puppy cut. It's cute wasn't too thrilled on how short it was. The main reason I didn't want to send him. So I'm letting his hair grow out. Looks like I will be on YouTube trying to Learn how to cut & groom lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon

It is is not hard to learn to groom. It just takes lots of practice. A good set of clipprrs will be your best friend. Try to follow the groom that you have, make little changes in the way you want the groom you want.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 37*

Louis had a lot more matting on his rear legs and rump for some reason. I blame the wet weather and him laying down on wet hair. When it rains, his feet are so wet and nasty. I trimmed them shorter than last time. I know they look pointy and even his toes show through, but at least it stays cleaner! He also stepped in some kind of goop on one foot. I thought it was poop until it didn't dissolve in the bath, and I also had a hard time cutting through it. I shaved it off.

First pic is after the bath, before feet trimming.
Second pic is after feet trimming.
The last pic shows how dirty he looks right after grooming him! I took him out to potty and his beard and feet were a mess.

If you are interested in grooming your Havanese yourself, you can check out the Havanese DVD by Jodi Murphy. https://jodimurphy.net/shop/the-havanese/ - I have not watched this one, but if it is like any of her videos, it will be good!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Cute! Cute!


----------



## Pipersmom

Louis looks great! It really is amazing to follow these pictures from the beginning.


----------



## sandypaws

Love the little fountain on his head. He's looking real cute with his long hair and, I agree, it's been great seeing the transformation from day one to now. Thank you for doing it.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 38*

If you have a dog that is scared of the force dryer, try using a Happy Hoodie. It's an elastic tubular shaped towel that fits snugly around their head to muffle the noise. Louis loves his! It also helps soak up the moisture on the ears. Ears take forever to dry so that's great! Second pic shows Louis's hair under the stand dryer.

Edit: added more pics!


----------



## misstray

Looking good, Louis!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

So Cute! Love those double ponies!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 39*

The two ponytails are holding up!


----------



## Beau's mom

He's such a cutie!


----------



## clare

Louis is an absolute beauty!


----------



## Missy

Sqweeeee! Pooof! Louis, Louie is so stinking cute.


----------



## Moe's Gram

He is just beyond cute! What a happy little face.


----------



## Eddie

*What a beautiful Havanese, so handsome, thanks for all the pictures. *


----------



## HavaneseSoon

What are the inches in length of the hair now?


----------



## whimsy

What a little doll! I just love him


----------



## roxie2519

why did you shave him down?


----------



## tokipoke

His hair is around 4-5 inches. I feel like it was 4-5 inches couple of months ago. I feel like it's not growing! Maybe because I see him everyday. His feet grow like a weed though. Watching the Hav on Westminster makes me groan cause it looks like I've got another year to go for the full drop coat.

I shaved him down for fun, and also his hair was stained when I got him. I wanted to start fresh.


----------



## Lola :)

AHH HE IS SOO CUTE!! I love the grown out fur, such a snugglebug! He has such a handsome face


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I hear ya! I am letting my boys grow out, they were not shaved down. They were maybe 1-1/2 inches long in 2011 and they are still not full length coat. I am also finding out, I only have to comb every 2-3 days.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 40*

Louis has been chewing on an elk antler for the past few days. He smells like an old tennis shoe! He will get a bath tomorrow and I will post after bath pics.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I love that left bottom picture! It is so precious, love the eyes! Measure the length of the hair.


----------



## tokipoke

*More pics*

After the bath! I measured the hair, it's still 4-5 inches. His ear hair from the tip of the leather is about 2.5-3 inches. He looks like a sheepdog after a bath.


----------



## Ewokpup

How exactly does one measure hair? (Non ear hair that is).


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Pull up some hair straight up and measure from the skin start of the hair to the end of the hair. Look on different sections of the hair, you might be able to get a good measurement just going down (like under the head area on the chest). Get your little ruler out and measure away.


----------



## Suzi

IMO his length is perfect right now. I keep Zoey about that length she looks like a puppy still .


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 41*

I question myself "Who owns this dog?" because he is matted all of the time. I think I need to bathe him every 5 days instead of weekly. It started with matting near his rump on his back legs. Now I am seeing mats everywhere. I guess his hair has gotten to that point. I kept finding the area near his armpits matting, but not IN his armpits. Then I realized that is where I like to grab when I pick him up! And I also grab in that area when I push him across the floor when I play with him. I am going to stop grabbing that area so much. He has enough hair for a one-pony topknot! Less hair is falling out of the rubber band.

It doesn't look like it in the picture, but he has SO much hair! He looks like a blob and I am fighting the strong urge to trim his hair. Seeing his cute little figure in the bath did not help quench my urge. Plus, I have a groomer interested in buying his hair for wiggies (dog wigs). I hope I can make it to 52 weeks. About 2-3 more months, right?!


----------



## krandall

He looks adorable, Tokipoke!


----------



## misstray

I love him at this length. He looks like a stuffed toy!


----------



## heatherk

tokipoke said:


> I question myself "Who owns this dog?" because he is matted all of the time. I think I need to bathe him every 5 days instead of weekly. It started with matting near his rump on his back legs. Now I am seeing mats everywhere. I guess his hair has gotten to that point. I kept finding the area near his armpits matting, but not IN his armpits. Then I realized that is where I like to grab when I pick him up! And I also grab in that area when I push him across the floor when I play with him. I am going to stop grabbing that area so much. He has enough hair for a one-pony topknot! Less hair is falling out of the rubber band.
> 
> It doesn't look like it in the picture, but he has SO much hair! He looks like a blob and I am fighting the strong urge to trim his hair. Seeing his cute little figure in the bath did not help quench my urge. Plus, I have a groomer interested in buying his hair for wiggies (dog wigs). I hope I can make it to 52 weeks. About 2-3 more months, right?!


Why would anybody need dog wigs, and who is it that wants to buy dog hair to make them? My daughter just cut off almost all of her very long locks to donate to Locks of Love (I'm so proud of her, she's been growing it out since she was about 4! and, she looks super cute now!), but I can't imagine that any dog would be as worried about their hair as a human would be! 

Sounds like he is blowing coat. It DOES end, after a bit! He's adorable by the way - and he'll be adorable whether he has long hair or short hair!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

End of Spring! You can do it! You lasted this long without cutting it, You can last just a little while longer. You year end project is almost over. And, what are dog wigs?


----------



## tokipoke

When I first got him, his hair was around 6 inches long and he did not mat up at all. Now he is matting but I wonder if it's me grabbing certain parts of his body, his body being wet when it rains and he lays on his hair. I don't get it cause I have some clients who have dogs that can go 8 weeks without a single mat! of course there's everything in between - some dogs just mat up more.

Dog wiggies are used for poodles in the conformation ring. Of course it's not allowed but at some shows people do use them. The groomer was interested in my poodle's hair but he will be transitioning into different styles, I offered her Louis's hair. She said she's looking for dog hair swatches to dye in funky colors to make dog wigs for funny pictures lol.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Would love to see some of those pictures if you know of any, that would be so cool to look at. I have seen (on internet) some awesome funky grooms that are done on dogs in competitions, the dogs do not even look like dogs! 

What is your next groom going to be? Any particular style you want to try?


----------



## Ewokpup

HavaneseSoon said:


> Pull up some hair straight up and measure from the skin start of the hair to the end of the hair. Look on different sections of the hair, you might be able to get a good measurement just going down (like under the head area on the chest). Get your little ruler out and measure away.


Thanks! 
Bama is over four inches. Her right ear is over an inch on top....that's since around thanksgiving (her ear injury was in November). She has a white hair or two on her ear now...kinda crazy.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 42*

I tried new bows I got recently on Louis. He looks cute in them! Last night he took out his rubber band and he went with his hair loose. He cannot see anything! He does look like a cute boy dog though. I am surprised how many people call him a girl just because his hair is tied up! (even with no bow, just a regular rubber band)


----------



## tokipoke

*The type of hairstyle I'd like to do...*

I really love the Asian inspired trims from Japan and Korea. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, especially if you prefer your Hav to look long and natural - I just love how the dog looks like a stuffed animal and the beard and body is trimmed shorter yet there is still some style. I've put him into this type of trim before, but this time I'd like to grow the hair on his legs very long (that is why I'm trying to grow him into a full show coat), and I'd like to keep him in this trim longer than I did last time.


----------



## TilliesMom

Louis is just GORGEOUS, this length is so wonderful on him! He has such a great coat!!


----------



## whimsy

he looks great!!! Love his coloring!! Yep, most people think any dog that has anything in its hair is a girl...I know I do. Just a first reaction.


----------



## krandall

Ohhhh, Noooo!!! Louis!!!! Look what she has planned for you! If you want to run away and live with me, you can!  I love you JUST the way you are!!!


----------



## tokipoke

krandall said:


> Ohhhh, Noooo!!! Louis!!!! Look what she has planned for you! If you want to run away and live with me, you can!  I love you JUST the way you are!!!


You can bathe and brush him! lol It's okay, he still has another year of coat growing to do! He is safe for now.


----------



## Missy

I love his shaggy sheepdog look. I'm with Karen on this one....lol. But that's what makes the workld go round. But Karen, once louis comes to Boston, I will help you brush him...Lol.


----------



## krandall

tokipoke said:


> You can bathe and brush him! lol It's okay, he still has another year of coat growing to do! He is safe for now.


That's OK... i'm used to a long coated Havanese! Keep me in mind, Louis!:hug:


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> I love his shaggy sheepdog look. I'm with Karen on this one....lol. But that's what makes the workld go round. But Karen, once louis comes to Boston, I will help you brush him...Lol.


It's a deal, Missy... We could have "shared custody"!


----------



## Tuss

I think people automatically think every little dog is a girl and every big dog is a boy. I have my big labradoodle with a pink flower clip in her head, a pink collar and leash and people still assume it's a he (might be the beard and moustache, she does look a little butch).

Louis is darling with his long coat. Don't cut him yet!!!


----------



## tokipoke

Tuss said:


> I think people automatically think every little dog is a girl and every big dog is a boy. I have my big labradoodle with a pink flower clip in her head, a pink collar and leash and people still assume it's a he (might be the beard and moustache, she does look a little butch).
> 
> Louis is darling with his long coat. Don't cut him yet!!!


It's funny people think your doodle is a dude... everyone thinks my standard poodle is a girl! Even after I tell them he's a boy, they still want to refer to him as "She." Once I even shaved his ears and gave him a very boy-ish haircut, he had a blue collar and everything, nope, he's still a girl. People also think my Persian cat is a girl.

Usually the conversation goes like this:

Person: Oh my! She's beautiful! (about my poodle)
Me: Thank you!
Person: What's her name?
Me: Leroy, he is 2 years old.
Person: And she's cute too! (about my Havanese) What's her name?
Me: Louis, he's 2 years old too.
Person: Oh she's so cute! (about both of them)


----------



## notaeb3

I love those hair bows for Louis. Where did you get them?


----------



## tokipoke

notaeb3 said:


> I love those hair bows for Louis. Where did you get them?


I ordered them from a groomer who makes them. They are felt flowers that tie in the back with rubber bands. I can give you her info if you'd like to order some.


----------



## notaeb3

Yes, please give me the name. I am always looking for different types of hair ties. Thanks!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 43*

Louis's face looks different pre-bath (on the dog bed and carpet) and post-bath. I like his face better pre-bath, but love his post-bath fluffiness on the body.

I posted a pic of him posing with his favorite toy of all time - a feather cat toy! He loves to chase it around the house like a maniac.

I colored his tail with temporary hair chalk. I'm disappointed the hair is a dull purple. The color is already fading after 2 hours.


----------



## TilliesMom

he is gorgeous!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Simply gorgeous! The post face looks different because it is clean and fluffy silly. I see you are getting the itch to play some more, mmmmmmmm purple tail. What does your poodle look like these days? Have you been playing?


----------



## Ewokpup

tokipoke said:


> Louis's face looks different pre-bath (on the dog bed and carpet) and post-bath. I like his face better pre-bath, but love his post-bath fluffiness on the body.
> 
> I posted a pic of him posing with his favorite toy of all time - a feather cat toy! He loves to chase it around the house like a maniac.
> 
> I colored his tail with temporary hair chalk. I'm disappointed the hair is a dull purple. The color is already fading after 2 hours.


What kind of chalk?


----------



## Luciledodd

He does look good Rosie on the other hand looks awful. The ticking is the same length as the white hair so she looks gray AND her hair is curling like a poodle. It is 2 inchs long now and beginning to mat again. I so wanted her to grow back out and the long white hair come out, but it doesn't look like she will ever have it again. Pooey.


----------



## tokipoke

*More photos*

I plan on dying my poodle in April, for now I just wanted to try some color on Louis but nothing permanent. I used Beyond the Zone temp hair chalk. It's made for people. It fades really fast. He still has it on his tail but it's a light pastel lavendar now. It is supposed to wash out with shampoo and water but I haven't tried that yet.

Funny you bring up my poodle. I tried to take his picture last night, but Louis jumps into every photo I try to get of my poodle. Louis thinks, "Poodle? Oh, you wanted to take a picture of this poodle??"


----------



## misstray

Luciledodd said:


> He does look good Rosie on the other hand looks awful. The ticking is the same length as the white hair so she looks gray AND her hair is curling like a poodle. It is 2 inchs long now and beginning to mat again. I so wanted her to grow back out and the long white hair come out, but it doesn't look like she will ever have it again. Pooey.


Don't despair, Lucille. At 2 inches Brody looked pretty gray and dingy with his Belton spots. Now at 4 or so inches his white sections look much whiter.


----------



## sandypaws

It's comical how Louis is trying to hide your poodle. Guess he knows it's a Havanese forum. Purple tail, really:faint:


----------



## clare

I love Louis,he looks like My Little Pony!


----------



## whimsy

What..no green tail for St. Patricks' Day??? Cute as a button.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 44*

He still has very light purple on his tail. I totally forgot about St. Patrick's day! I should have done green! I'll just pretend I was getting ready for Easter haha.

Here's Louis hanging out with his cat buddy while she gives him the stink eye. She's the bossy one that the dogs are scared of. I'm surprised she let him get that close to her! Last pic is a family tree!


----------



## Pipersmom

Louis is so cute and I love, love, LOVE your family tree


----------



## sandypaws

Interesting to see who's the king of the family tree and who's at the bottom! Louis looks good up there, keeping the others in their places. Great family tree.


----------



## tokipoke

*More photos!*

Louis is the top dog! He liked it in the cat tree! I couldn't resist and posted more pics! I love his expressive eyes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You put him up there right?


----------



## clare

Louis has the best eyes!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 45*

Louis has not had a bath in these pics. This is what he usually looks like on a daily basis.

He does not like hot weather so I did a "tunnel shave" on his belly where I shave it further up. The hair in front of his penis was getting tangled anyway. I also shaved the hair near his loin, the flappy part where it joins his back leg to his waist. The hair kept getting matted. I am contemplating shaving his armpits. He usually mats near his armpits, not the pits themselves.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

That's how I trim Jack's belly. The pee gets on the hair above the pee pee and yellows, so hopefully it will be cleaner now. I don't shave the front armpits, never had any tangle problems there. 

I am clipping Dexter down in the next few weeks to a shorter groom. I miss not using the clippers. I know you are antsy, but at least you have a poodle you can play with those clippers. Dexter hates being combed out especially his legs, so he is getting a big break this Summer.

Louis looks so cute in his messy hair style. I love what you are doing with the weekly pictures, it has helped so many people to see the different trims ( or should I say growing out and how long it takes)

I really wish they would take only the pictures of the weekly grow outs and let it be a sticky, so everyone could see your weekly grow outs at the top of the posts all the time.


----------



## TilliesMom

yup, I am getting close to trimming Tillie down as well.... I haven't taken pics of the grow out process per say, but she has been growing for about 14 months now... and I'm ready... soon... maybe. lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Me too. Dexter may be clipped in the next day or so.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 46*

I am surprised that Louis was not that matted today. I bathed him because he got soaking wet yesterday. I took the dogs to a boat ramp. Louis sneaked underneath a fence by the ramp to a neighbor's yard. I stood on a dock to coax him back to me - there was water separating us. He looked at me, then at the water, and JUMPED in!! I was telling him to come back to me back underneath the fence, not to jump in the water! I almost had a heart attack. The jump was a good 4-5 feet into the water. I am glad to know that he is a good swimmer. I had to fish him out of the lake. I was horrified how wet he was and was scared that he would be terribly matted. He RLH all over the place after that. I guess the dive made him frisky!


----------



## tokipoke

*More photos*

Louis hanging out with his brother


----------



## sandypaws

So glad Louis is a good swimmer, otherwise you would have been pretty wet too. That's quite the story. He looks adorable and so fluffy. Cute pictures with his brother. Can't believe the poodle wasn't dyed for Easter


----------



## BEACHPLUM

*Amazing pictures! I love them. *


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Love Love Lewis in those pictures!!!


----------



## krandall

That Louis is such a character!!! I bet he'd be a good agility dog... he's FEARLESS!!! He's also cute as the dickens, and seems to get cuter every week!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

It is time for more pictures! Where are they?


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 47*

I took some picture of Louis at the dog park. I started going back on low traffic days and we usually stay away from the crowd. He drools at the park because we don't go often. I follow him around to wipe his beard with a towel. His wet face wouldn't be so bad if there wasn't sand at the park. The drool and sand mix to form mud on his face!


----------



## whimsy

He looks like he is having a good time....sandy beard, drool and all!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Lots of cuteness. He is so cute in this length of hair. He s beyond cuteness, he is adorable!


----------



## Beau's mom

I LOVE his coat! He is such a cutie!


----------



## Atticus

OMG he looks fantastic! Hummm I can't help wondering what you have in mind for him!!! The ongoing pics are really great!!!THANKS


----------



## HavaneseSoon

ok, what are you going to this pretty boy. It is almost May.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 48*

Louis got into something... I suspect he laid down in an antpile or got bit by something. I noticed last night his eyes were swollen. He is extremely itchy and has been scratching himself like a maniac. I've been giving him Benadryl to ease the allergic reaction. The eye swelling is gone but he continues to scratch. It's been a nightmare on his hair because he is causing crazy mats and he's ripping the hair out!! I hope this does not last too long because I'm not sure how much of this I can take (I'm sure he's going nuts too!)! I gave him a medicated bath today and put some cortisone on his skin that looked redder. If he continues to scratch, I will take him to the vet.

On another note, I dyed my poodle for a pet event and he was a huge hit! I did not dye Louis. I wanted him to look natural to balance out the color!


----------



## sandypaws

Lol with the poodle. You actually did an amazing job. You certainly have a lot of talent and patience, not to mention the patience your poodle has. I just keep looking at him. Such creativity. Thanks for giving us a peek.
BTW, Louis looks great too. I'm so sorry that he suffering with the itches and hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## krandall

WOW! I LOVE what you did with your poodle! 

Poor Louis, it really sounds like he might be a lot more comfortable if you could get him a shot of steroids. Poor thing!!!


----------



## clare

Hope Louis is feeling calmer now.


----------



## tokipoke

I took Louis to the vet yesterday for a steroid shot and oral pills. The shot worked immediately, no more scratching! The mats he was forming in his hair were crazy. He thought he looked better as a corded Hav! What's funny is my vet had a picture of my poodle not knowing that was my poodle LOL. Someone had snapped a photo of him when we ran errands. He has the paparazzi after him!


----------



## whimsy

Glad your little guy is doing better!!! He is such a sweetie!
Your poodle must have the patience of a saint! Very creative!


----------



## atsilvers27

Yes, very patient poodle! Glad to know Louis is feeling better.


----------



## Suzi

That is so cool! I love the flowers you created and strips. The hole design is really neat! Did the vet have any idea what happened to Louis? I keep wanting to try coloring Zoey for fun.


----------



## Atticus

OMG WOW how long does that last? To be honest when I first "met" you I thought you were nuts (SORRY! for dying your dogs, not mean just nuts) Now that I "know" you I'm quite intrigued,and can appreciate the talent. AND what do you have in mind for our darling Louis? Love those pics of them together very sweet dogs you have!


----------



## tokipoke

The dying took a couple of hours. Mainly for the color application because it was a large surface area. The dye is completely safe and is semi-permanent. It will fade over time, probably lasting 4-6 weeks. The more the hair gets wet (like the feet) or the more often the dog is bathed, the color will fade faster. I did the grooming on one day, and the color the next day. I love color, but I don't like it when it starts fading! It makes me want to shave the hair. When I colored Louis, it was right before I was going to shave him anyway. Because I'm growing his hair out, I have not dyed Louis in a long time. I like the chalk hair color for his tail because it only lasts a couple of days and washes out with water.

I have gotten some comments from people who are concerned the dye is harmful... my poodle is completely fine and healthy. It's strange that Louis, the one that isn't dyed, is having skin problems! I am also have allergic reactions but I think it's from stress. No one else in my family (poodle, cats, husband) are having reactions. Maybe me and Louis are just too close and we take on each others ailments haha. The vet was not sure what Louis got into, but the steroid shot worked and he is fine now. During the whole time his activity level, drinking, eating, and bowel movements were completely normal.

I'm still not sure what I want to do with Louis's hair in May!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 49*

Here is Louis "au natural" - he looks so cute with his hair down! No bath in these pics. I haven't had time to give him one! I really need to, he's been Mr. Poopypants with diarrhea again. One of his poops was so bad, I had to hose his butt down.

I love the pic with him in the glasses. When I put them on, he actually looked around like "OMG, You're THIS blind?" lol! He looked around in the glasses just like a person.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 49 cont*

Glasses!


----------



## sandypaws

Love the glasses. Makes him look like the little professor. Boy, you can do anything with these Havs. Although you do pretty good with your poodle too. Patience is a virtue that you and your dogs certainly have. Love Louis in his full coat. Will he stay that way?


----------



## tokipoke

sandypaws said:


> Love the glasses. Makes him look like the little professor. Boy, you can do anything with these Havs. Although you do pretty good with your poodle too. Patience is a virtue that you and your dogs certainly have. Love Louis in his full coat. Will he stay that way?


Thank you!

I am not sure what to do! I would like to grow him out for another year, just to see if I can do it! I know once I cut his hair I will regret it (even if we keep saying it grows back).


----------



## whimsy

Love the glasses...so dang cute!!! I also love the longer coat on him! Don't cut it!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

He looks awesome in this length! I am finding I only have to brush and comb out about 3 times a week, depending how active he is.

I have done the hose dowm on the butt too. Guess it really depends on how clean you want your house. They bring everything in from thr outside. Tempted to have a brush on the outside to get the excess grass, sticks, leaves off prior to coming inside the house.


----------



## cloe's_mom

What a fantastic thread! I have two havies (three and a half years old) that were clipped short two weeks ago for the last time. So, with comb outs twice a day (and fingers crossed) only 50 weeks to go! Can't wait! Thanks for the encouragement. Great job!

Chloe, Cinderella and Christmas Eve's Mom


----------



## clare

Don't cut it!!


----------



## Caroline

Love this thread- Both your dogs are soooo adorable! Two of my dogs had to be shaved when I first got them, and is fun to watch the coat grow back in, and amazing how different they look with hair.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

We are due for a picture..... please?


----------



## Atticus

and maybe you could pop in a poodle pic too I'd be interested is seeing how that color/clip looks over time. Clearly this thread is VERY popular with us begging for more!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 50*

Sorry for the delay!

Here is Louis before and after his bath. I included a pic of him to show what he looks like after he's rubbed his head into the couch.

I shaved the body on my poodle. I was getting tired of people stalking me when I'm trying to walk my dogs. People would creep in their cars really slow next to me or they'd drive by, stop, reverse and stare. I welcome the attention for events, but when I'm just trying to do my thing and be inconspicuous, it makes it hard to be normal with a tiger poodle haha. Plus, I have groomer's ADD and cannot look at one hairstyle for long. I'm not quite sure how I made it this long growing Louis's hair out. My poodle's head shape is in between styles right now so it looks odd. I am growing a goatee and plan on putting him into an Airedale trim. I saved his legs because I have one more event to take him to and plan on dying him again.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I love that messy hair dew! So cute! So, what are your plans? For both babies.... we want to be prepared!


----------



## Pucks104

Ha! Love your poodle's fancy thigh-high boots! Louis is adorably cute!


----------



## sandypaws

Louis looks so handsome, scruffy or bathed and brushed. Your poodle (name please) looks like he/she has on leg warmers and is about to head into the dance studio. You sure have a lot of guts and a ton of talent. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Two cute dogs for sure!!


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 51*

We're almost there!

I've stopped using the force dryer on him to dry his hair. I will use it to see his skin and dry him halfway. I finish drying his hair with a stand dryer only. I also stopped using a slicker brush. I use a comb to comb his hair while drying. He hasn't had mats when I do this!

It's odd but I think maintaining his full coat is easier compared to a dog that gets his hair trimmed all the time, especially around the eyes. From bath, ear cleaning, nail grinding, drying, and combing, it takes me 30 minutes.


----------



## misstray

Louis sure looks handsome!


----------



## TilliesMom

tokipoke said:


> We're almost there!
> 
> I've stopped using the force dryer on him to dry his hair. I will use it to see his skin and dry him halfway. I finish drying his hair with a stand dryer only. I also stopped using a slicker brush. I use a comb to comb his hair while drying. He hasn't had mats when I do this!
> 
> It's odd but I think maintaining his full coat is easier compared to a dog that gets his hair trimmed all the time, especially around the eyes. From bath, ear cleaning, nail grinding, drying, and combing, it takes me 30 minutes.


YES, I totally agree... Tillie is grown out because I don't want to take the time to trim her down all the time. lol it IS easier!! and they are pretty gorgeous too...  :tea:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I have to agree with you on the long coats. Jack is never a tangled mess, maybe......we finally have the grooming learned and we do it automatically. 

What I am trying to say, is we know the grooming has to be done and we just do it automatically without even thinking about it....whether you comb out daily or 2-3 times a week....it is now routine for us and it is just want we do......so.......no tangle messes.

Opinions?


----------



## tokipoke

HavaneseSoon said:


> I have to agree with you on the long coats. Jack is never a tangled mess, maybe......we finally have the grooming learned and we do it automatically.
> 
> What I am trying to say, is we know the grooming has to be done and we just do it automatically without even thinking about it....whether you comb out daily or 2-3 times a week....it is now routine for us and it is just want we do......so.......no tangle messes.
> 
> Opinions?


Many people understand a long coat takes maintenance - weekly baths or baths every two weeks depending on length of hair and texture. Some dogs don't need baths as long as the hair is tangle free by brushing. But even this is too much for some pet owners.

The routine is automatic for me, as I am sure it is with most people who want a well maintained dog, but sadly some owners don't see it that way. They will shave their dog down super short, and wait over 14 weeks to 6 months for the next groom. And they always wonder why their dog cannot look "cute" with long hair. It's all in what you put into or pay for!


----------



## kathyc

Well I`m glad I went through this whole thread and looked at the pictures. It has once and for all proved to me I just don`t like real short hair on the face or any place else for that matter. Once done the puppies no longer look like Havanese. Nope I`m going to have to bite the bullet and keep Werli`s hail longer and groom more often. We just love the look of long hair.


----------



## krandall

tokipoke said:


> We're almost there!
> 
> I've stopped using the force dryer on him to dry his hair. I will use it to see his skin and dry him halfway. I finish drying his hair with a stand dryer only. I also stopped using a slicker brush. I use a comb to comb his hair while drying. He hasn't had mats when I do this!
> 
> It's odd but I think maintaining his full coat is easier compared to a dog that gets his hair trimmed all the time, especially around the eyes. From bath, ear cleaning, nail grinding, drying, and combing, it takes me 30 minutes.


Louis! You're looking GORGEOUS, my darling!


----------



## nlb

What a cutie! 

I think he looks great with short or long coat! 

I think I have the most trouble with Cassie on her legs, she just hates being combed, or brushed there no matter how gentle I am. So I tend to cut them shorter so it gets dry faster. Her coat seems to grow fast, so trimming takes a lot of work too. One thing is great is that she holds very still for me, and likes getting treats during her groom sessions. She lets me know when she needs a break! I think I lucked out and never went through the horrible coat blowing, probably because I've kept her on the puppy cut side.


----------



## tokipoke

*Week 52*

WE MADE IT! :whoo:

I have not had time to give Louis a bath, so here are his pics without one. I'll try to post a picture of him after his bath.

I'm SO torn on what to do with his hair! Some days I'm sure, other days I want to cut it.

What do you think I should do? Majority vote wins!


----------



## Missy

Yay. Happy no cut anniversary! Louis looks fantastic! Let me be the first to say DON'T CUT!!!!! Lets keep this going for another 52 weeks.


----------



## TilliesMom

Keep it long!!! I've heard it takes 3 yrs to grow a full coat... test it!


----------



## m0rg4n

TilliesMom said:


> Keep it long!!! I've heard it takes 3 yrs to grow a full coat... test it!


I have LOVED the detailed pictures on growing the hair out
and would love a continued detail - you have to - it's for SCIENCE!


----------



## tokipoke

I am sure the consensus would be to NOT cut his hair.

If I did this for another year, should I do a picture every week or just once a month? I would think a pic every week at the length he is now would just get redundant. What does everyone think?


----------



## TilliesMom

ya, I think once a month would be good!!


----------



## krandall

tokipoke said:


> I am sure the consensus would be to NOT cut his hair.
> 
> If I did this for another year, should I do a picture every week or just once a month? I would think a pic every week at the length he is now would just get redundant. What does everyone think?


I agree, KEEP IT!!! (you knew I'd say that ) I also agree that once a month updates are probably sufficient at this point, as long as you don't forget!!!


----------



## Atticus

I think once a month would be great, I would love for you to keep it, even though I have Atticus in a puppy coat, I love seeing the pics of Louis and though it is longer it isn't really that long yet, look at the gorgeous Miss Whimsy. But of course up to you!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Keep it long! Picture 1x month, not much will change unless you want to post and talk. I have kept Jack's hair long and I am loving it. I comb out about 3x a week. Bath 1x month.See if you can break down your year pictures into months and post. Check with the monderator to see if we can put the pictures up at the top as a sticky for reference.


----------



## BEACHPLUM

wow, what a labor of love! you should put the whole years worth of pictures on one "new" entry. just an idea.


----------



## Pucks104

Keep it long and keep posting pictures! It's been very interesting watching the growing out process.


----------



## m0rg4n

HavaneseSoon said:


> Keep it long! Picture 1x month, not much will change unless you want to post and talk. I have kept Jack's hair long and I am loving it. I comb out about 3x a week. Bath 1x month.See if you can break down your year pictures into months and post. Check with the monderator to see if we can put the pictures up at the top as a sticky for reference.


I second the idea of putting this up as a sticky!!!


----------



## tokipoke

*More pics*

Here are more pics and video to round out Week 52.

Here is a video so you can see his hair better!






And here is a video I've been meaning to post. I always say that Louis looks like an English Sheepdog with all of his hair. We went to the dog park one day and there was one there! He fell in love with her! Louis typically stays close to me and doesn't mingle, so what you see in the video is very unusual. He kept trying to get the Sheepdog's attention and play with her.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

He is gorgeous! Both of your babies seem so relaxed at the Park. I see you have been playing with colors on your poodle!


----------



## whimsy

love the way he looks in the longer hair! I also enjoy seeing everyones hav in action with the videos that are posted. You really get to see their personalities come to life that way. Your's where both excellent in showing his sweet little self.


----------



## tokipoke

*Month 1: June*

Sorry I am posting these pictures late! It has been really busy, I hope I remember to post July's picture. I am posting pictures once a month to track his hair growth.

I've been a bad mom and an even badder groomer because I let Louis swim in a pool and air dry two days in a row!! I really paid for it during the blowdry and brushout. I measured some parts of his hair, it is now 5-7 inches long! I really hope to grow his hair to the floor.


----------



## sandypaws

Wow, he's looking so handsome. Especially like the look with two ponies. Can't wait to see him in full coat. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## whimsy

he is so darn cute and looks like he is just full personality plus!! Thanks for the update..always fun to see pics of him!


----------



## dodrop82

He really is lookin' gorgeous!!! And I, too, love the double pony!!! Sure wish at least one of mine were more tolerant of the grooming so I could have at least one long coated!!!


----------



## krandall

I LOVE you, Louis!!!


----------



## tokipoke

*Month 2: July*

The downside to posting pictures monthly is that there are TOO many pictures to chose from! I narrowed it down to these two!


----------



## krandall

He's looking GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## sandypaws

Louis is looking very dapper in his long coat. Handsome guy that he is. Love the new avatar of him too.


----------



## whimsy

he looks just wonderful!!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Even though he is a boy, I just love, love, love those bows! Nice job and thank you for having the patience to show us all the pictures.


----------



## tokipoke

*Month 3: August*

*Some good news: *Louis rings the bell to go potty! I have jingle bells hanging by the back door. I've taught him how to use them a year ago, but it never really stuck. I take him out on a schedule and if I cannot watch him, I crate him. I was nervous to go on vacation for a week. My sister watched all of my four-legged kids, and she texted me, "Louis rang the bell, I let him outside, and he peed!" Then a couple of times this past week, he's rang the bell to potty! I make a big happy fuss when he does that and he gets a really good treat. Sometimes he will ring it whenever I'm near it, just to mess with me. Each time he does it, even though I KNOW he doesn't have to go, I let him outside. He's also been really good about holding it until I can let him out. It's been ages since he's had an accident so I guess he's potty trained now. Thought I'd share this news because when I got him over a year ago, he had lived the first 2 years of his life as an un-housebroken intact male around other intact males and females. He's come a long way and for those who are housebreaking their Havanese, there IS hope.

*The bad news:* Louis has been bathed weekly since I got him over a year ago. No problems whatsoever with the frequency of baths. Suddenly, the past two times I bathed him, he goes into a scratching frenzy. The scratching is so bad that he mats the hair and I end up re-bathing him. I thought the first time was a fluke. But it happened again today. I bathed him this morning, he kept scratching, so I re-bathed him. When I saw his skin with the force dryer, it was very red and somewhat swollen. His skin also felt warm. I believe the culprit is a reaction to shampoo. I am going to throw the shampoo out. It's disappointing because the shampoo is a brand I like. I used Espree Bright White shampoo last time and this time. It is the only thing I can think of that is making him scratch. I will use a sensitive skin shampoo (what I've used before, or Chris Christensen products with no problems) the next time. If he continues to scratch however, it will encourage my desire to cut his hair!!


----------



## shimpli

I hope it is the shampoo. He looks AMAZING!! Beautiful boy!


----------



## sandypaws

OMG, Louis looks so good in his long coat. :clap2: What a handsome guy! I sure hope the shampoo is the culprit and you don't have to clip him down again as he really looks wonderful.

Happy to hear about the bell ringing too. You can definitely teach an old dog new tricks. Take it from one who knows.


----------



## Beau's mom

Louis really does look amazing!! Try Pure Paws Oatmeal Shampoo and conditioner -- Beau used to scratch like crazy, but since I've used this, he feels good, looks good and smells wonderful!! Just a suggestion . . . Don't cut him down yet!


----------



## tokipoke

*Month 4: September*

Oops I've been so busy I forgot to post pictures at the end of Sept. Here they are!

The itching from that one shampoo went away when I did an Apple Cider Vinegar rinse. It worked so well I was shocked. I mixed 1 part ACV to 2 parts water, soaked the hair with cool water, then drenched the hair with the mixture. I did not squeeze any water out of the hair. I wrapped Louis in a towel and secured the towel with binder clips and let him sit for 20 minutes. Then I dried his hair with a stand dryer on cool air. It worked! I think that particular whitening shampoo was too strong and if you do use any whitening shampoo, always follow it with conditioner. I did not do that and it made him so itchy, he ripped out some hair. The top part of his back has shorter pieces that around maybe 2-3 inches long.


----------



## misstray

Louis is looking great!


----------



## Sparkle

Thank you so much for keeping this thread going. This has been very valuable for all of us to estimate how fast their hair grows. Louis has undergone quite a transformation!


----------



## Beau's mom

Louis looks great!


----------



## sandypaws

Louis gets more handsome each time you post. Glad you found a solution to his itching. Thanks again for sharing his amazing journey.


----------



## shimpli

He looks great. So happy the itching went away!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

He is so pretty! Valuable thread, hopes someone pins it, so it does not get lost.


----------



## krandall

Look at Louis!!! He's a long haired Havanese again!


----------



## whimsy

total doll!
Love the longer hair!


----------



## swaye

What a love! He is so very handsome.


----------



## Pixiesmom

He is beautiful


----------



## Ruthiec

What a transformation. He is so handsome. Well done you as well for persevering.


----------



## Luciledodd

I don't think that Rosie's hair will ever get back to before I had her cut down last fall. And her undercoat has come in so thick that the top layer just sticks straight out. She looks like a wooly worm right now.


----------



## tokipoke

*Month 5: October*

I hope you guys don't mind! I will be posting more photos than usual.

We went hiking this month and it was so much fun! We stayed in a rustic cottage in the country and we saw so many wildlife. Skunks, bats, turkeys, elk, a peacock, cows, horses, donkeys, goats... The place we stayed in had deer roaming everywhere and deer poop all over the property. Louis wanted to eat the deer poop! Eck! It was fun but the downside was his long hair. He picked up every burr out there. The first night, his legs, body, and face were COVERED in them. Thankfully they were mostly soft burrs. He picked up a few prickly ones and those were painful! Especially when his feet were wet and I'd squeeze his foot with a paper towel not realizing he had a prickly one and I'd stab my finger with it. I basically had to comb and brush him after each outing.

The first pic is Louis and his big brother during our hike. For those that think "Why can't my Havanese look like that?" to his bathed and brushed pics, don't worry - do you see the mess he is in the hiking picture? Cause that's how he usually looks all the time LOL.

I included some bathed and brushed out pictures. His topknot is getting so long that even when I tie it, it just flops over into his eyes.


----------



## tokipoke

*October continued*

Here are some Halloween costume pictures!


----------



## tra_po

tokipoke said:


> Here are some Halloween costume pictures!


That second picture brings tears to my eyes... they're sweet friends. Love it.


----------



## Pucks104

Louis looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sandypaws

I see you took the clippers to your poodle this time!

Love the floppy ponytail and those pumpkin costumes are adorable. Louis looks great, messy or groomed.


----------



## krandall

Great photos, and I'm so glad you all got to enjoy some time out in the country!


----------



## jabojenny

That vacation sounds like so much fun except for keeping up with Louis' deer poop eating! Timmy got tons of burrs at the beach this summer and they were very sharp, at first I didn't realize what was going on until I took a closer look and he had them on his muzzle and feet, ouch! I can't believe how long Louis' hair grew, he looks great, but I love your unique hair styles too, anything in the works for him?


----------



## tokipoke

Every now and then I get the urge to cut Louis's hair, then it goes away. All that grooming to get out the burrs made me want to shave him, haha! I will keep up with his hair until next May. I hope I can last that long. I shaved my poodle because he needed it. I'll grow his hair in cycles. He has very soft hair that mats if you look at him wrong. When he had longer hair, just a bath, brush, and blowdry would take me 2 hours, so a full groom would take about 4 hours. I was getting tired of it, plus, he needs some time to enjoy being a dog. He loves running through mud and puddles. Everyone complained about my poodle's teddy bear head because he would drink water and smear his face on people. Not on purpose, he was just saying hi and sniffing. It got so bad that my husband and father-in-law cut off my poodle's beard when my husband took my poodle with him to visit his parents. I was planning on shaving my poodle anyway, so no big deal. But I think I'd have a heart attack if someone cut Louis's hair without me knowing.

Thanks for the great comments! It keeps me motivated to maintain his hair!


----------



## cloe's_mom

You are such an inspiration. I've been growing Chloe and Cinder out for 6 months now, and it is definitely worth the effort!:clap2:


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Louis is beautiful, and the costumes are adorable!


----------



## Karen Collins

krandall said:


> The last time it was cut was last August, and it is 2-3" long now, and STILL won't lie down. I can get it to stay down for a short while if I put some mousse in it, but in a few hours, it's right up in fromt of his eyes again. I have no idea how long it will be until it completely lies down, but it's driving me crazy!


Karen, I don't know if this is something you are interested in, but a handler/judge showed my one of her "tricks" to keeping the hair out of the eyes. She uses the clear mascara from Mabelline, and brushes it up over the eyes and down the bridge of the nose. The hair lies beautifully! It's non-toxic, safe for humans. I've used it many times on Dance and it works great! You do need to reapply whenever you brush out.


----------



## Karen Collins

I'm late reading this thread, but my vote is keep the hair long.


----------



## tokipoke

*Month 6: November*

I'm posting pictures now because I will not have time during the holiday craziness.

I mentioned earlier that Louis is pretty much housebroken, but that is because he is on a schedule and I utilize crate training. I have started to leave him out more in the house when I'm not there. My husband is around so I don't leave him totally alone in the house and I always make sure he is "empty" before I leave by taking him on a quick walk. I'm usually only gone about 1-2 hours. My husband forgets Louis is even around! Louis waits by the door, looking out the window. One time I left, my husband said that Louis put himself in his crate and waited for me. How cute!

I used some new products on him this week. I used the Pure Paws Silk Basic line - shampoo and conditioner. It felt really nice on his coat during the bath, but after blowdrying, his hair is soft, but nothing super spectacular. I still prefer the Chris Christensen White on White followed by the Spectrum 10 conditioner combo. The Silk Line scent is clean but I prefer the scent of the Chris Christensen products. I also ordered the Pure Paws H20 line. I used the H20 mist spray on his coat before bath day. At first the scent smells really good, but it is strong. I don't like it that much on his coat after brushing because the smell is so strong I can smell him walk by me! And the smell reminds me of a human hair salon. I am really creeped out by human hair and that scent just reminds me of a human hair salon, which makes me think of human hair in a drain and I just don't like that association. I'm interested to see how the H20 line will feel on his hair.

Another thing... some people may be disappointed but I have decided to cut his hair. I am getting really bored with his hairstyle that I cannot fight the urge anymore. I am going to wait until it gets warmer, which will probably be around March so it will not happen anytime soon. I thought I could make it to May but I just can't do it anymore! I have ADD when it comes to hairstyles and this is the longest time I have ever stuck with a certain look. And, it'll be nice for him to get a break from all the brushing!


----------



## whimsy

What a doll.. his coat is so pretty! Sounds like he is a perfectly behaved little Louis! Thanks for the review on the products you use on him,,,it will help me save some money perhaps as Whimsy and Louis look to have the same type of hair. I have yet to try the CC products but that is next on my list to try someday. Yes, I will admit I will be kinda of bummed to see that his hair will be cut this spring, but you always do such a terrific job him..... and he will still be just as sweet!


----------



## sandypaws

Nice story. How cute that Louis is a Momma's boy! He looks great and I, too, am sorry to hear that he will be cut down again, but whatever works for you. He is definitely a cutie.


----------



## Suzi

Hi, He looks great . I was given H20 from a friend. Neither of us liked it. Zoeys hair felt gummie a few days after.I keep using it thinking I'm not rinsing well enough but its like it leaves a film.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am one of the few to look forward to your grooming! Louis is gorgeous whatever hairstyle he is wearing! Have you seen some styles you want to try if so, please share. 

Question: I am still learning to groom....how do you determine where the hair needs to be cut at the base of the ear (on top)?


----------



## krandall

Well, I LOVE Louis in his long coat, but I have to admit… once I got over the shock, there hasn't been a stage where Louis HASN'T looked adorable!!! He's just an exceptionally cute dog!

While waiting until May might prove "something", even at this point, I think he'd get by as a Hav in "full coat". I'm not sure what happened between March and May would be all that remarkable! I think it has been INVALUABLE that you've done this, and shared his grow-out on a regular basis with all of us. So often people have to get their dog cut down for one reason or another, and want to know how long it will take to grow out. It's SO nice to be able to refer them to this thread!!!

I love following Louis' and your exploits. So I say, "go for it!" when you are ready. Make us smile and laugh. We love Louis no matter what! :thumb:


----------



## BFrancs

Louis looks great in his long coat, thanks for warning LOL like you I get the urge to cut Canela’s hair but I haven’t been brave enough. Come next spring you might inspire me too… 

I’m with you most of the Pure Paws have a strong scent but I do like Star Line Finishing Spray.

Nice videos (post #368)… I love the pink and purple color on your poodle. Do you have a full-length picture of him?


----------



## BFrancs

Karen Collins said:


> Karen, I don't know if this is something you are interested in, but a handler/judge showed my one of her "tricks" to keeping the hair out of the eyes. She uses the clear mascara from Mabelline, and brushes it up over the eyes and down the bridge of the nose. The hair lies beautifully! It's non-toxic, safe for humans. I've used it many times on Dance and it works great! You do need to reapply whenever you brush out.


Thanks for sharing the tip - going to try it out


----------



## sandypaws

BFrancs said:


> Thanks for sharing the tip - going to try it out


I just bought some for Tyler because his coat is growing out for the first time in over 10 years. It does work, but once he rolls his head around in his bed, it's all over. DH isn't thrilled with Tyler wearing eye makeup! lol


----------



## tokipoke

I don't think there will be much difference between March and May as far as hair growth goes! I want to cut his hair NOW but it's too cold. I thought it was funny when my husband told me that Louis put himself in his crate when I was gone. I always imagined Louis running around and playing or trying to pee or poop somewhere in the house, but he just mopes around instead until I return.

Here is a link to the full picture of my poodle: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17428&page=33

For trimming near the base of the ear - if you are doing a teddy bear type of head with no topknot - what I do is I make sure the head is mat free and use a #0 snap on comb and drag the clippers on top of the head towards myself. So start back at the occiput and comb all hair towards the dog's nose and "comb" the clippers toward their eyes. For Havanese, you may lightly do this from occiput toward the eyes, then comb the hair to the natural position and use the clippers (with the snap on comb) and comb it outward toward the ears because Havanese have a natural part to their hair unlike shih tzus, so using the clippers the first way I mentioned will make the hair look choppy once it's in the natural position. Then I comb the hair towards his nose and trim around the eyes. How much you trim determines how much of a visor you will leave. The more visor you leave, to me, the more "old" the dog looks. Opening up the eyes wider will make their eyes pop and make them look younger. Tug on the ears so get the natural lay of coat and comb up the hair near the base of the ear. I use thinning shears to trim anything that sticks out on top of the head. I also trim all the hair on the inside flap of the ear near the side of the head, as well as the hair that falls behind the ear. I do this because this hair usually gets matted on most pet dogs. I hope my description makes sense. It's so much harder to write out instructions and easier to show them! A good DVD to watch is the Jodi Murphy Havanese DVD.

Also, you get a better finish when you are working on clean hair! Especially with snap on combs


----------



## BFrancs

sandypaws said:


> DH isn't thrilled with Tyler wearing eye makeup! lol


 :laugh: LOL..too funny :laugh:

ssshhh I don't want Vino (and DH) to know - he's not gonna like wear eye makeup too :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

Karen Collins said:


> Karen, I don't know if this is something you are interested in, but a handler/judge showed my one of her "tricks" to keeping the hair out of the eyes. She uses the clear mascara from Mabelline, and brushes it up over the eyes and down the bridge of the nose. The hair lies beautifully! It's non-toxic, safe for humans. I've used it many times on Dance and it works great! You do need to reapply whenever you brush out.


Just saw this today, but fortunately, we are well past that stage!


----------



## tokipoke

*Month 7: December*

I couldn't wait until March or so and cut his hair!!! I cut it beginning of December. Some people may not be a fan of the haircut but boy is it a breath of fresh air not having to bathe and comb/brush constantly! The weather in Texas has been really weird so one day it will be hot and the next day it's freezing. I love this hairstyle because I feel like I have best of both worlds of short body and long legs. On cold days, I put a sweater on him. I have been having so much fun buying cute dog clothes and collars!

I eventually cut his topknot off!

Thanks to everyone who has followed this thread. I appreciate everyone's comments about his hair and I had fun growing it out!

PS - now that his hair is cut, I've realized I need to groom him about every 4 weeks for my sanity. For me, 5-6 weeks is just too long to go in between haircuts.


----------



## tokipoke

*Cut his topknot off!*

I love it!


----------



## krandall

I was JUST thinking about you and Louis, and wondering what he looked like now. I had a FEELING you wer going to cave!  

The good thing is Louis is so darned cute no matter WHAT you do with him. And you are OBVIOUSLY so talented... I bet a LOT of groomers couldn't pull this off. Not sure he looks like a Havanese that way, but he sure looks adorable! 

Keep posting all his looks... Doggy clothes fashion shows are good too!


----------



## BFrancs

Ditto on the request for a Doggie Fashion Show.

These are my Top 3 pix! esp love the flip over - too cute!


----------



## izzy's mom

I love the comb-over picture. So darn cute!


----------



## Pucks104

Definitely different but totally adorable!


----------



## krandall

I love his eyebrows. He'd be cute no matter what, but those eye brows!!! I don't think it's possible for that face NOT to look cute!!!


----------



## sandypaws

Not so sure about the haircut, but love the flip over bangs and that handsome little face. He is definitely a cutie. I agree, though, that he doesn't look like a Havanese in that "do".
You sure are a brave one and do a great job cutting!


----------



## whimsy

he has the most adorable face..he would look cute no matter what. Love the collar


----------



## RitaandRiley

The comb over is my favorite, too!


----------



## BFrancs

I like the punk look, was it intentional or just a long-day of playing? LOL


----------



## jcbpaisley

I love this look! His legs look so sculpted and perfect. I like the topknot but I think he looks more masculine without it- and those eyebrows!

I wouldn't have expected it with that cut, but he looks extra cute when he is "mussed".


----------



## RitaandRiley

I really like being able to see his face. I've been trying to grow Riley's hair out so he can have the topknot and all but I've been having second thoughts.


----------



## krandall

RitaandRiley said:


> I really like being able to see his face. I've been trying to grow Riley's hair out so he can have the topknot and all but I've been having second thoughts.


It depends if you want to bother with the top knot, Rita. If you do, it really will keep the hair out of his eyes. B U T . . . As you are finding, letting it grow out is TORTURE!!! (That's why several of us all did it together... To give each other moral support!  )

But the flip side is, there's absolutely NOTHING wrong with clipping their heads too... Especailly if you keep the rest of him clipped anyway!

Whatever you do, I'm sure Riley will look adorable!


----------



## olivia14

adorable!


----------



## olivia14

*love the puppy hair style~*

My baby just got shaved yesterday! She looks so naked!! so I put clothes on her.


----------



## Suzi

bump
For all our new members this is fun to see the full circle of a Havanese hair growth.


----------



## boomana

Thanks. I actually just went through it all. Very interesting to this newbie planning to let her puppy grow a full coat.


----------



## amy-ciara

WoW you created a new havanese-look.eace:


----------



## Dee Dee

Love this thread!


----------



## amy-ciara

Yes it´s great. Our groomer was here yesterday, uaaaaa she cut my Jody tooo much. But how I saw in this thread it will grow soon.


----------



## Laurmann2000

What a great thread. Thank you for posting this. It has been so fun to watch Louis' changing looks and he's adorable. I actually can't decide what look I like best on him. I think I like his body with the longer hair but his face cut short so you can see his cute expressions. 
Amy-Ciara, your little Jody looks so cute in both her fluffy coat and her short hair. Love her coloring.


----------

